# Alles Rund um "Antidote" Bikes



## Brainman (27. November 2014)

http://www.antidotebikes.com/​Die kleine aber Feine Manufaktur aus Polen bedient nicht gerade die Massen. Trotzdem sind die Bikes sehr beliebt was man gerade in den "Pornicious" Threats sehen kann. In der Kategorie "Bike der Woche" wurden auch schon zwei Stück ausgezeichnet..
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2013/06...rce=forum&utm_medium=teaser&utm_campaign=news
http://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/11/13/bike-der-woche-antidote-lifeline-dh-carbon/

Auch wurde die Marke hier schon Vorgestellt. Das erste mal im Dezember 2011
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/vors...lifeline-dh-nano-dh-und-4xht.558717/#comments
und ein weiters mal im Januar 2013. Da ging es um ein 4x Hardtail
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/antidote-4x-hardtail-aus-cfk-skizze-macht-neugierig.618518/​
Obwohl sie nicht gerade weit verbreitet sind, sollte es doch ein Plätzchen geben, wo sich die Antidote Halter/inen austauschen können. Ob Ihr nun ein Lifeline aus Alu oder schon die Carbon Version des Lifeline DH oder Lifeline Nano DH euer eigen nennt oder vielleicht auch schon auf das für 2015 angekündigte Enduro ein Auge geworfen habt, hier könnt ihr euch Austauschen. Ob es darum geht welche KeFü passt oder um die Einstellung der selbigen bzw. der Kettenlinie oder welcher Dämpfer nun besonders gut geht oder auch nicht, Informationen sammeln ist angesagt. Und selbstverständlich sind schicke Bilder eurer Schönheiten gern gesehen. Vielleicht gelingt es uns ja einen kleinen aber Feinen "Faden" zusammen zu tragen
​
Und natürlich habe ich inzwischen selber ein Lifeline Nano DH.


----------



## Brainman (5. Dezember 2014)

Seit Ende November gibt es einen neuen Fender um den Dämpfer zu Schützen. Hab den ersten davon Erwischt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (8. Dezember 2014)

Schaut gut aus der Fender. Hab damals noch einen der letzten aus Frankreich bekommen.





Hab auch noch nen passenden unmontierten Carbon Unterrohrschutz rumliegen falls interesse besteht.


----------



## Brainman (8. Dezember 2014)

Simbl schrieb:


> Schaut gut aus der Fender. Hab damals noch einen der letzten aus Frankreich bekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Finde den alten Fender auch o.K., hat sich ja nicht viel Verändert außer vielleicht etwas weniger Gewicht.
Hatte es aber mit dem Zusammenbau so Eilig das ich Ihn nicht nachgewogen habe. 
Zu dem Unterrohrschutz kannst du mir ja mal eine PM schreiben was du dafür haben magst 

Hab gestern die erste (ausgiebige) Ausfahrt gemacht und muss sagen das mir der Hinterbau richtig gut gefällt. Sahnig 













@Simbl Wäre schön wenn du ein paar Bilder von deinem Bike hier mit rein tust.


----------



## Simbl (9. Dezember 2014)

Ok dann mal ein paar Bilder 

Noch im Karton:




Kurz nach nem Park Besuch:




Derzeit mit Ersatzgabel. (Bos ist im Service):




Mich würde mal der Vergleich reizen zur 165mm Anlenkung. Aber bald kommt ja das Enduro  
Ich werd schwach...


----------



## aacho (9. Dezember 2014)

@Brainman Hi, du hast schon das Enduro Bike? Wie fährst es Bergauf? Wie fühlt sich 73° Sitzwinkel an? Was ist da für Kurbelaufnahme? Danke!


----------



## Simbl (9. Dezember 2014)

Nein das ist das Nano DH. Das Enduro (noch ohne Namen) kommt erst im März/April


----------



## Brainman (9. Dezember 2014)

@Simbl Ich habe auf anderen Bildern gesehen das du eine KeFü von cSixx dran hattest.
Warum hast du gewechselt ? Optik ?

Wenn es nach mir geht sollte das neue Enduro "Dark Star" heißen oder ganz simple "Lifeline E"


----------



## darkie (9. Dezember 2014)

Hatten wir auch schon unter dem Hintern und ist wirklich etwas Exklusives! http://www.flowzone.ch/ausruestung/15133/testbericht-antidote-lifeline-dh
@Brainman: besonders schönes exemplar!


----------



## Pornocchio (9. Dezember 2014)

Wo ist der Fertigungsort der Rahmen?
Sieht gut aus, leider nur DH Rahmen. 
Ein HT in dem Designkonzept tät gut passen und man könnt gut Kohle damit machen.


----------



## Brainman (9. Dezember 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Wo ist der Fertigungsort der Rahmen?
> Sieht gut aus, leider nur DH Rahmen.
> Ein HT in dem Designkonzept tät gut passen und man könnt gut Kohle damit machen.



"Hand Made and Designed in EU" steht auch auf dem Rahmen.
Die Firma ist in Polen (Krakau)
Es gibt ein 4x Carbon Hardtail.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (9. Dezember 2014)

Na dann mach ich auch mal mit, die Jungs aus Krakau haben sich wirklich etwas "Werbung" verdient. So sauber wie dort Carbon verarbeitet wird, trifft man es nur selten an!

Tante Edith füght heute Abend noch das Kartonbild ein


----------



## Brainman (9. Dezember 2014)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Na dann mach ich auch mal mit, die Jungs aus Krakau haben sich wirklich etwas "Werbung" verdient. So sauber wie dort Carbon verarbeitet wird, trifft man es nur selten an!
> 
> Tante Edith füght heute Abend noch das Kartonbild ein


Fein, fein.
Hatte dich vor kurzem schon im Fotoalbum angeschrieben zwecks neuer Infos.
Mein Bike ist heute übrigens auf Vital "Bike of the Day" geworden


----------



## Simbl (9. Dezember 2014)

Geile Antidotes hier. Hatte Probleme mit der Montage der CSixx und hab daher die Shaman verbaut.


----------



## Pornocchio (10. Dezember 2014)

Man sollte denen mal Bescheid geben, dass mit dem Bike des Tages, des Monats und so.
Vielleicht haben die es ja auch auf dem Schirm.
"Props" nach Polski!


----------



## Brainman (10. Dezember 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Man sollte denen mal Bescheid geben, dass mit dem Bike des Tages, des Monats und so.
> Vielleicht haben die es ja auch auf dem Schirm.
> "Props" nach Polski!


Das hat der auf dem Schirm, brauchst dir nur seine Facebook Seite anschauen 

Mir ist gerade dieses Sonderangebot noch eingefallen. Bei Interesse einfach nachfragen [email protected]



unterm Strich würde man einiges sparen.


----------



## Pornocchio (10. Dezember 2014)

Ich habe nie, und werde nie Facebuch-Mitglied sein. 
Schwer genug in dieser verseuchten Internetlandschaft.
MTB-News ist da für mich das höchste der Gefühle mit Sozialnetzwerk.
Nicht weil ich ein verkaggter Hassoppa bin, sondern weil mit gewisse ( auch firmen-) politische Dinge der Neuzeit ziemlich auf den Kotznerv gehen. Und aus den bekannten Gründen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (11. Dezember 2014)

Pornocchio schrieb:


> Ich habe nie, und werde nie Facebuch-Mitglied sein.
> Schwer genug in dieser verseuchten Internetlandschaft.
> MTB-News ist da für mich das höchste der Gefühle mit Sozialnetzwerk.
> Nicht weil ich ein verkaggter Hassoppa bin, sondern weil mit gewisse ( auch firmen-) politische Dinge der Neuzeit ziemlich auf den Kotznerv gehen. Und aus den bekannten Gründen.



Du musst nicht Facebook Mitglied sein um dir die FB Seite von Antidote anzusehen aber das kannst du natürlich halten wie du möchtest.


----------



## Brainman (21. Dezember 2014)

Habe heute wieder mal was dazu gelernt.
Ich wollte meinen X-Fusion Federdämpfer gegen einen Manitou Swinger ISX6 Luftdämpfer tauschen und musste feststellen:
*Passt nicht* rein. Der Ausleger vom Piggyback ist im Weg bzw. der Abstand vom Dämpferauge zum Ausleger ist zu gering.
Es sind zwar nur 3-4 mm aber was Nutzt einem das.


----------



## Pornocchio (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke. Also da wirds schwierig.
Weiter so.


----------



## Sebb427 (27. Dezember 2014)

Mal eine Frage zum Lifeline Nano DH; kann man es als Enduro fahren (heißt >500hm ohne Fluchen) trotz des sehr flachen Sitzwinkels? Mich reizt der Rahmen sehr!


----------



## Brainman (28. Dezember 2014)

Da ich im Flachland wohne und den Rahmen noch nicht lange habe bin ich noch nicht viel damit geklettert.
Ich denke aber wenn man sich den Rahmen entsprechend aufbaut, von wegen Gewicht und Antrieb bzw. Übersetzung und Vario Stütze, sollte das eigentlich machbar sein. Vielleicht kann dir @[email protected] mehr dazu schreiben, der hat Seins schon länger.


----------



## [email protected] (6. Januar 2015)

Ich bin mit meinem sowohl am Gardasee als auch im Harz schon etliche HM geklettert. Das geht selbst mit offenem CS am DB Air ganz wunderbar, sicherlich nicht ganz so gut wie mit meinem ehemaligen Whyte 146. Wenn ich aber Bergauf und -ab zusammen sehe ist mir das Nano DH nochmal deutlich lieber.

Der Hinterbau ist eine Macht 

Der Effektive Sitzwinkel ist ja auch gar nicht so flach, nur der reelle Winkel des Sitzrohrs ist sehr flach, das kann je nach Geschmack und Sattel Probleme mit der Sattelstütze geben. Meine YEP Uptimizer kann ich leider im Kopf nicht weit genug neigen. Daher wird diese nochmal einer KS Lev weichen müssen.

Rein von der Geo ist das raufpedalieren überhaupt kein Problem.

Wobei ich momentan auch überlege, mir das neue Enduro zusätzich zu kaufen und das Nano DH mit den anderen Umlenkhebeln zu einem DH zu machen.

Naja kommt Zeit kommt Rat


----------



## fredwart125 (31. Januar 2015)

Hey Jungs ich erwarte in weniger als 2 Wochen mein Lifeline dh Carbon  meine frage ist wie das mit dem Steuersatz aussieht weil mein Kollege meinte bei Carbon wird das anders gemacht keine Ahnung wie auch immer, nun stimmt das oder wird er normal reingepresst wie immer ? bzw wie war es bei euch ?  wenn ihr wollt mach gern auch Bilder wenn es da ist ^^


----------



## Brainman (31. Januar 2015)

Wenn du vorher mal die Maße vom Steuersatz und vom Steuerrohr kontrollierst und die übereinander passen kannst du den Steuersatz ganz normal einpressen. Antidote liefert saubere Arbeit ab da brauchst du dir keinen Kopf machen. Wenn der Steuersatz nicht gerade Fertigungstoleranzen aufweist, dann geht das. Mein Chris King ist sauber und verhältnismäßig leichtgängig rein gegangen und sitzt auch perfekt.



Sebb427 schrieb:


> Mal eine Frage zum Lifeline Nano DH; kann man es als Enduro fahren (heißt >500hm ohne Fluchen) trotz des sehr flachen Sitzwinkels? Mich reizt der Rahmen sehr!



Ich war jetzt zwei Wochenenden im Harz und eine Woche im Frankenwald (Rennsteig) und hatte für die Zeit meine Fox Dropper verbaut. Ich finde mit dem Nano lässt es sich gar nicht so schlecht klettern. Ich jedenfalls komme damit klar und als Belohnung geht es ja dann auch wieder runter und das ist mit dem Hinterbau eine wahre Freude. Selten so ein sicheres Gefühl auf einem Bike gehabt wie auf dem Antidot. Macht echt Spaß das Teil


----------



## Simbl (1. Februar 2015)

Mit nem Reset Steuersatz wirste auch keine Probleme haben. Der flutscht auch wunderbar rein.


----------



## Nikl1111 (16. März 2015)

Moin Jungs!
Bin seit vorgestern auch stolzer Besitzer von einem vollständigen antidote dh *.* 
Hat ein bisschen gedauert bis die ganzen Teile ankamen aber jetzt fährt es (sogar Mega gut) endlich! 
Macht es Sinn die 50€ für den Fender auszugeben oder eher einen aus Carbon selber bauen? 

Gruß
Niklas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2015)

Die Frage würde ich klar mit JAEIN beantworten  Mit einem Stahlfeder Dämpfer ist der Fender Top, da dort die Kolbenstange und somit Dichtungen weit unten sind, mit einem Luftdämpfer ala CCDB Air welcher genau anders herum eingebaut ist, finde ich ihn recht kurz, allerdings kam ich auch noch nicht zum Ausprobieren, da meiner auch die Tage erst angekommen ist. Die 50€ sind zwar kein Schnäppchen, aber die Verarbeitung ist Antidote typisch klasse.


----------



## Brainman (16. März 2015)

Ui, wusste gar nicht das der so teuer ist. Hab meinen geschenkt bekommen 
Ich finde ein Fender sollte an dem Bike schon sein. Ob du einen kaufst oder selber baust ist eigentlich egal.


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2015)

Jupp so war es bei mir auch, der wurde mitverhandelt  Wurde jetzt quasi "nachgeliefert".


----------



## Brainman (16. März 2015)

[email protected] schrieb:


>



Was sind das eigentlich für leckere Decals ? Hast du die über die schwarzen drüber geklebt ? Selbst gemacht oder machen lassen?


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2015)

Die Decals habe ich selber gemacht, Jan hatte mir die Grafikdatei der original Decals gegeben und ich habe dann 3mm dicke Outlines auf den Rand der Schrift gelegt.

Die schwarzen Decals sind mir auf Dauer doch etwas zu sehr unter gegangen, nur die massiven Aufkleber waren mir to much. Somit ist es jetzt schwarz mit weißer Outline 

Vom Aufbau sind es jetzt die weißen Outlines auf den Rahmen geklebt und über die Outlines wiederrum flächig eine 3M 8591e Lackschutzfolie.


----------



## Brainman (16. März 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon. Hätte es genau so gemacht. 
Sieht gut aus 

Würdest du die Datei bei bedarf auch weiterreichen ?


----------



## [email protected] (16. März 2015)

Ich mußte Jan versprechen, dass ich die Originaldaten nicht weitergebe. Daher bitte kurz bei ihm nachfragen. Wenn es ihm recht ist, kann ich die Datei mit den Outlines gerne mitgeben.


----------



## Brainman (16. März 2015)

Alles klar. Ich melde mich wenn es soweit ist


----------



## Nikl1111 (17. März 2015)

Wieviel wiegen eure eigentlich?  bei dem Rahmen geht da ja einiges! 
Meins 15.45 kg mit der Fox und sobald was anderes kommt und k9 Feder in n Dämpfer denke mal so 14 Kilo irgendwas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (17. März 2015)

Boa auch irgendwas mit 15kg. Bald mach ich aber mal ein paar leichtere Reifen drauf und stell auf Tubeless um. 1250g pro Reifen ist nämlich schon ne Menge. Dann hab ich auch was mit 14..kg. Coil Dämpfer bleibt aber


----------



## Nikl1111 (17. März 2015)

Rotierende Masse merkt man sogar beim fahren  
Tubeless ist nicht so meine Welt! Lieber Hans Dampf und leichte Felgen


----------



## mmk_sports (4. April 2015)

....wo habt Ihr die Rahmen bestellt oder herbekommen??


----------



## Brainman (4. April 2015)

mmk_sports schrieb:


> ....wo habt Ihr die Rahmen bestellt oder herbekommen??



http://www.antidotebikes.com/#order


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Guten Tag zusammen, eigentlich bin ich absoluter alu/ Nicolai Verfechter... Allerdings ist das lifeline DH glaub ich das geilste was ich jemals gesehen hab

Bisher bin ich fast nur mit meinem enduro unterwegs gewesen, jetzt juckt es mich langsam aber sicher in Richtung downhill
Ich würde wahnsinnig gerne mal ein lifeline DH probefahren, wohnt einer von euch zufällig in der Nähe Von Berlin und würde mich mal sitzen lassen?!

LG Moe


----------



## Nikl1111 (11. April 2015)

Falls du in n Harz kommst zum fahren irgendwann mal können wir das mal machen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Das wäre super  werd dieses jahr definitv in den harz kommen um einfach etwas zu biken!
Wie sind denn so die wartezeiten auf einen rahmen?


----------



## Simbl (11. April 2015)

Hab ca. 1 Monat gewartet aufs Lifeline. Nimmer lang dann klingelts wieder an der Tür


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Das ist ja ziemlich in Ordnung! Das lifeline ist auch echt genial!!
Hast du dir etwa das enduro bestellt?


----------



## Simbl (11. April 2015)

Ja das Lifeline bekommt Nachwuchs


----------



## Brainman (11. April 2015)

Ein "Jack" 

Bei mir hat es 8 Wochen gebraucht. Gab aber auch Probleme mit einem Zulieferer.  Ich denke 4 - 6 Wochen inkl. Versand sollte man einplanen.


----------



## Moritz3788 (11. April 2015)

Glückwunsch zum nachwuchs
Hast du nicht noch ein Ion 20?
Auch 8 wochen find ich noch human! 
Verdammt ich sehe mein konto bereits bluten!


----------



## Simbl (12. April 2015)

Ne, hab noch ein Ion 16, das aber bald verkauft wird


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. April 2015)

Ach dann hab ich das verwechselt, der Vergleich hätte mich sehr interessiert!!!
Keine lust mehr aufs ion oder einfach bock auf was neues?

Ich dachte das Enduro ist noch nicht auf dem Markt?!


----------



## Simbl (12. April 2015)

Das Ion ist klasse. Hab einfach mal wieder Bock was neues zusammenzuschrauben. Bekomm das CarbonJack bissl früher


----------



## Brainman (12. April 2015)

Ist es auch nicht kommt aber in den nächsten Tagen / Wochen.
Sind auf jeden Fall schon in Arbeit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (12. April 2015)

Sehr cool, viel spaß mit dem hobel!  Gibt es da schon bilder??


----------



## Simbl (12. April 2015)

Nein hab blind bestellt aber trau den Jungs mal das die was geiles rausbringen.


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. April 2015)

Wenn man sich die bisherigen Modelle ansieht kann man davon ausgehen!! Erste Bilder und Eindrücke sind Pflicht


----------



## Simbl (12. April 2015)

Mach ich, bis auf den Steuersatz ist alles da


----------



## iceis (12. April 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> Nein hab blind bestellt aber trau den Jungs mal das die was geiles rausbringen.



Heißt das du hast nur die Geodaten vom M Frame gewusst bevor du bestellt und bezahlt hast?
Glaube von deiner Sorte gibts nicht viele Leute (ist nicht negativ gemeint).

Hast ne Gewichtsangabe zum Enduro Frame?
Preis?


----------



## Brainman (12. April 2015)

iceis schrieb:


> Hast ne Gewichtsangabe zum Enduro Frame?
> Preis?



Wohl nicht da noch keiner Ausgeliefert wurde.
Wird aber das gleiche wie beim Lifeline sein da er ja nicht viel anders sein wird. Also  3kg 2999,- € (wenn man nicht gerade einen Rabatt bekommt  )


----------



## Simbl (12. April 2015)

Ja hab nen sehr guten Rabatt bekommen  Die Geodaten sind mir natürlich bekannt und sollten passen


----------



## Moritz3788 (12. April 2015)

wird bestimmt auch ein echtes Brett!!! 
Also ein lifeline würde ich auch sofort nehmen...mit Rabatt


----------



## Simbl (14. April 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (14. April 2015)

Leck mich fett, ich glaub ich muss mein Sparschwein schlachten.


----------



## Brainman (14. April 2015)

Sieht richtig gut aus bis auf die Farbe der oberen Wippe aber vielleicht kann man sich die Farbe, wie beim Lifeline, aussuchen.
Mich würde allerdings Interessieren was, bis auf die Laufradgröße, anders ist als beim Nano.
Federweg nimmt sich ja nicht viel.


----------



## Simbl (14. April 2015)

Morgen sollen mehr Bilder folgen


----------



## Simbl (14. April 2015)

Brainman schrieb:


> Sieht richtig gut aus bis auf die Farbe der oberen Wippe aber vielleicht kann man sich die Farbe, wie beim Lifeline, aussuchen.



Kann man, meine wird schwarz


----------



## Brainman (14. April 2015)

Hätte mich auch gewundert, und man hat anscheinen besseren Zugriff zum Dämpfer, da der jetzt anscheinend Quer verbaut ist. Dann dürfte deins ja auch bald kommen.


----------



## Simbl (14. April 2015)

Ja, das Dämpferauge scheint auch um 90 Grat gedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (14. April 2015)

Finde ich ganz gut. Ist am Lifeline ja doch recht Fummelig.


----------



## Simbl (14. April 2015)

Ja das stimmt, war anfangs schon fummelig


----------



## Brainman (15. April 2015)

Der Link ist auch bloß Raw weil die Teile noch beim Eloxierer sind.


----------



## Simbl (15. April 2015)

Bin auch mal gespannt obs wieder nen Fender gibt


----------



## Brainman (15. April 2015)

Ich könnte mir vorstellen das der aktuelle auch am Jack passt.
Wenn nicht macht er bestimmt einen neuen. Eigentlich sollte einer gleich mit ausgeliefert werden.


----------



## Brainman (26. April 2015)

Hab meins umgebaut, war ja doch etwas schwer für ein Carbon Bike. Jetzt mit 1x11 Antrieb, Air Dämpfer, andere Bremse, Carbon Lenker und Kurbeln, leichtere Laufräder. Die Gabel war nur mal zum testen verbaut, da kommt demnächst was neues


----------



## Simbl (26. April 2015)

Schaut gut aus. Was für ne Gabel haste denn geplant?


----------



## Brainman (27. April 2015)

Surprise, surprise.


----------



## Simbl (27. April 2015)

Ich hab da so ne Ahnung


----------



## heffer187 (19. Mai 2015)

Hallo
Bin auch am überlegen mir ein Carbon Jack zu holen aber ich bin mir nicht so sicher was den Hinterbau angeht. Wie neutral verhält sich das system von antidote? Habe im Moment ein Santa Cruz bronson mit nem bos kirk 
Den Kirk würde ich auch übernehmen aber der climb swich macht ja keinen Sinn bei der Dämpfer Anordnung. Kommt man ja nicht wirklich dran während der Fahrt.
Hat von euch einer ne Ahnung ob man eine stealth sattelstütze verbauen kann?
Wo finde ich die Garantie Bestimmungen von Antidote?
Wo bekommt man einen "guten" Preis?
Schon mal danke im Voraus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (19. Mai 2015)

Ich bin bisher noch kein Bronson gefahren daher kein Vergleich. Für mich ist der Antidote Hinterbau aber das beste was ich in den letzten 20 Jahren gefahren bin. Ich finde ihn auch bergauf gut fahrbar, wobei das natürlich auch subjektiv ist.
Gibt es die Möglichkeit den Kirk fern zu bedienen ?
Am Lifeline kann man keine Stealth verbauen jedenfalls nicht von Hause aus.
Ob das beim Jack geht würde ich direkt bei Antidot erfragen, es sind ja erst eine Handvoll Rahmen ausgeliefert worden und die sind nicht alle nach Deutschland gegangen. Vielleicht gibt es die Option auch wenn man es bei der Bestellung mit angibt das man eine Stealth möchte.
Wenn du den Rahmen bekommst kannst du ihn bei Antidot registrieren und bekommst die Garantie als Erstbesitzer die Einzelheiten würde ich ebenfalls bei Jan erfragen.
ich weiß bisher erst von einem Rahmen der wohl mal einen Defekt hatte welcher dann getauscht wurde, was bei einer so kleinen Manufaktur wie Antidote natürlich etwas dauert. Der hat ja nicht von allen Modellen und Größen Ersatz da hängen da die Bikes in der Regel erst nach Bestellung gefertigt werden.
Was den Preis betrifft wirst du billiger als bei Jan also Antidot selber glaube ich nicht an den Rahmen ran kommen. Da das Carbon Jack ja gerade erst auf dem Markt ist gibt es auch noch keine Gründe für irgendwelche Rabatte und einen Deutschen Distributor gibt es nicht mehr.

Am besten schreibst du alle deine Fragen direkt an [email protected]
Der Jan ist ein netter und du bekommst alle Infos aus erster Hand. Musst allerdings in Englisch schreiben (oder eben Polnisch).


----------



## Simbl (19. Mai 2015)

Der CarbonJack kann Stealth  Sogar intern bis kurz vorm Steuerrohr. Der Kirk ist nicht fernbedienbar. Die ersten Rahmen an Kunden werden Mitte bis Ende Juni ausgeliefert. Das mit dem deutschen Importeur wußte ich noch nicht, wundert mich aber auch nicht, hab auch irgendwann die Gedult verloren und direkt beim Jan bestellt.


----------



## Brainman (19. Mai 2015)

Dachte ich mir schon.  An einem Enduro sollte stealth schon sein heutzutage.
Am Lifeline braucht man nicht wirklich eine Droper und am Nano tut es auch eine "normale". Für Stealth ist glaube ich auch etwas zu wenig Platz am Nano da der Einschub im Sattelrohr nicht all zu lang ist.
Mit dem Antidot "Pacemaker" 4x Bike geht es auch weiter http://www.antidotebikes.com/index.php#pacemaker.specification


----------



## heffer187 (19. Mai 2015)

Danke für die Infos 
Ich hab dem Jan schon geschrieben. Stealth geht. 
Mal schauen...


----------



## heffer187 (9. Juni 2015)

Gibt es irgendwo Vorgaben welche Rahmengröße sinnvoll ist?
Die geodaten haben sich ja beim M Rahmen noch mal verändert.
Reach kürzer von 428 auf 425
Sitzwinkel von 73 auf 75
Oberrohr von 580 auf 585
BB drop von 8 auf 12
Und der L Rahmen ist ja n Supertanker mit 1213mm Radstand und 455mm reach
Da ist mein v10.5 in L ja kurz gegen.
Der Jan sagt ab 186 sollte man L nehmen
Im Moment hab ich ein L bronson mit 160mm Gabel und 50mm Vorbau und das passt super. Länger sollte es nicht sein meiner Meinung nach.
Das ist ja auch eher wie der M Rahmen von Antidote.
Was habt ihr bei welcher Körpergröße bestellt?

Noch ein Punkt ist die Dämpfer Hardware mit 12,7mm
Welcher Dämpfer ist so schmal?
Mein Kirk ist an sich schon 15,7mm breit und die buchsen fangen bei 16mm Breite erst an. Wie soll das gehen? Oder sind fox rs und ccdb schmaler von der Einbaubreite?


----------



## Brainman (9. Juni 2015)

Ich bin 1,81 und fahre einen L Rahmen. Ich steh aber auch auf größere Rahmen und nehme zur Not lieber einen kürzeren Vorbau.
Dämpfer von Manitou, Fox, Cane Creek, Rock Shox und X-Fusion haben alle eine 12,7 breite Dämpferaufnahme.


----------



## heffer187 (9. Juni 2015)

Beim Nano würde ich auch sofort L nehmen mit 40er Vorbau, aber der Jack ist ja nochmal 10mm länger. 
Die Qual der Wahl....
Mit den Dämpfern ist ja totaler Mist.


----------



## Simbl (9. Juni 2015)

Bin 175 und hab natürlich M bestellt.
Schau dir mal an wie der Dämpfer unten befestigt ist. Wird direkt in ein Frästeil geklemmt damit man gescheit an die Versteller kommt. Der Dämpfer bewegt sich also an seinem unteren Auge nicht, sondern das Frästeil weiter unten. Und da die meisten Dämpfer  12,7 mm breit sind wurde halt dieses Maß gewählt. Frag doch mal nett nach ob sie dir das Teil ein wenig weiter auffräsen so das dein Kirk auch passt.


----------



## heffer187 (10. Juni 2015)

Ja der Jan könnte ein spezielles Teil für Bos Dämpfer bauen. Das Maß ist 14,7 nicht 15,7mm. So sieht die Geschichte unten aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (12. Juni 2015)

Hat schonmal jemand die Lager an seinem Lifeline gewechselt? Meine sind leider schon kaputt. Werd mal SKF Rillenkugellager probieren


----------



## Brainman (12. Juni 2015)

Gewechselt noch nicht, habe aber auch schon einen Satz Ersatz hier liegen. Hab auch SKF genommen und ein paar Enduro Bearings hatte ich noch. Das die original verbauten (Made in Slovenia) nicht so toll sind, haben aber auch andere Lifeline Fahrer schon durchblicken lassen.


----------



## Simbl (13. Juni 2015)

Hab mir mal nen Satz SKF bestellt. Das passende Auspresswerkzeug mach ich mir selber.


----------



## Simbl (14. Juni 2015)

Heute Spaß gehabt in Beerfelden


----------



## heffer187 (5. Juli 2015)

Was haben die antidote Bikes denn für Lager? Normale skf/fag oder die komischen enduro Dinger. Und sind die Lager in den Carbon teilen oder in den Aluminium wippen.


----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2015)

Slovakia Lager in den Aluteilen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (5. Juli 2015)

Und im Hinterbau. Made in Slovenia steht drauf.
Welche du beim Wechsel Verbauen willst kannst du dir dann aussuchen.


----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2015)

Nächste Woche soll mein CarbonJack Rahmen kommen. Sobald der aufgebaut ist werd ich mal ans Lifeline gehn. Bin gerade in Portes du Soleil. War mir zu Heiß zuvor die Lager zu wechseln da ich noch nicht weiß ob auch die Passchrauben was abbekommen haben


----------



## Brainman (5. Juli 2015)

Das wäre traurig wenn die Schrauben, immerhin Titan, auch schon in die Knie gehen würden.
Glaube (oder Hoffe) ich aber eher nicht.


----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2015)

Ja bin auch mal gespannt ob die Passung noch vorhanden ist


----------



## Simbl (11. Juli 2015)

So Lager sind gewechselt. Titanschrauben waren alle noch i.o. Knarzt/   quietscht immer noch. Die hälfte der Lager war jedoch defekt. Kann also nur noch vom Dämpfer kommen


----------



## Brainman (12. Juli 2015)

Hätte mich auch gewundert wenn die Bolzen auch schon in die Knie gehen würden.
Dann kann es ja eigentlich nur noch an den Buchsen oder Gleitlagern liegen.


----------



## Brainman (15. Juli 2015)




----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2015)

Schickes Teil, da mich ich mal zum Feedback der Gabel gespannt


----------



## Brainman (15. Juli 2015)

Ich muss die Dämpfung noch abstimmen, anderes Öl, eventuell Shimstack anpassen,  aber sonst schon mal sehr gut


----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2015)

Auf so ne USD hätt ich auch wirklich mal richtig Lust. Schade das die X Fusion Revel wohl nie kommen wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (15. Juli 2015)

Man soll ja die Hoffnung nicht aufgeben. Ich habe die Revel vor einem 3/4 Jahr in England vor geordert und sowohl die als auch der neue Deutsche Distributor sind der Meinung das die Gabel 2016 noch kommt. Ich bin da aber auch eher skeptisch.


----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2015)

Auf der englischen Warteliste bin/ war ich auch. Weiß es mitlerweile nicht mehr genau. Mal sehn was man so alles auf der Eurobike sieht


----------



## Brainman (15. Juli 2015)

Nicht schlecht, oder ?


----------



## Simbl (15. Juli 2015)

Top Gewicht. Muß auch mal wieder mein Lifeline wiegen. Neu: Procore mit Faltreifen(750g gespart!), 77 Design Kefü, X01 Horizon DH Schaltwerk


----------



## Simbl (28. August 2015)

CarbonJack steht. Bilder und Teileliste kommen bald. 12,5 kg. Derzeit noch auf 26", mein Traum LRS soll erst im November kommen


----------



## Brainman (28. August 2015)

Schönes Gewicht 
Hast du es schon zu Hause oder steht es noch im "Puff" ?


----------



## Simbl (28. August 2015)

Habs daheim, morge fahr ich erstmal. Vielleicht gibts Sonntag Abend dann Fotos.


----------



## Simbl (8. September 2015)

Fertig. Bekomm leider keine besseren Bilder hin. Die Fotokünste halten sich in grenzen...


----------



## Brainman (8. September 2015)

Aaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (8. September 2015)

Macht sich gut neber dem Lifeline. Bis auf das extrem tiefe Tretlager sogar fahrbahr mit 26". Der ander LRS kommt frühestens November


----------



## Lightenduro (9. September 2015)

Ich bin hier normal nicht aktiv aber finde dass Jan einfach ein richtig tolles Produkt hergestellt hat.
Deshalb hier mein Rad 12,2kg


----------



## Nikl1111 (11. September 2015)

Hi,

Falls wer n gutes antidote suchen sollte, ich hab eins zum Verkauf! Ist auch nachher im ibc! 
Ansonsten eBay Kleinanzeigen 

Premium Antidote Lifeline DH 2015 Carbon M schwarz Komplett, 4.499 € VB
http://www.ebay-kleinanzeigen.de/s-...-carbon-m-schwarz-komplett/359769214-217-2461


----------



## joker78 (1. Oktober 2015)

Servus
Hätte auch Interesse am carbon Jack 
Bin 1,85 groß und bin zurzeit noch auf einem Ibis HD unterwegs 
Die Webseite ist zurzeit auch nicht zu erreichen um geodaten abzurufen 
Dänpfermässig würde ich gern einen fox air x mit Fernbedienung verbauen ob das so möglich ist weis ich nicht aber mit dem gefummel nach unten hätte ich so meinen Probleme glaub ich da wär so ne Fernbedienung fürs Look out schon ne feine Sache.
Die alu Links kann man die eloxiert bestellen purple oder blau?! 
Vielleicht kann mir da wer von euch weiterhelfen 
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Brainman (1. Oktober 2015)

Hi Daniel !

Da es die Links am Lifeline farbig eloxiert gibt dürfte das auch am Carbon Jack machbar sein.
Am besten den Jan einfach Fragen [email protected]
Remote für den Fox X sehe ich eigentlich kein Problem. Man muss man halt nur schauen wie man die Leitung am besten verlegt, ob nun von oben oder unten.
Die Geodaten vom Carbon Jack sind hier im Faden auf der ersten Seite allerdings nur in größe "M"


----------



## joker78 (1. Oktober 2015)

Super danke weist du wann die Daten für den l Rahmen kommen oder wann der l verfügbar is m ist mir zuklein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich finde das der Rahmen recht klein ausfällt. Bei deiner Größe würde ich noch auf die L Rahmen warten


----------



## Brainman (1. Oktober 2015)

Ich denke die Daten sind auf der Webseite zu finden, wenn sie dann mal wieder erreichbar ist.
Hab Jan schon Bescheid gesagt das die Webseite nicht erreichbar ist.


----------



## Brainman (1. Oktober 2015)

Hier die Geo für den Carbon Jack Rahmen sogar in XL




Die Webseite von Antidote wurde gehackt und ist hoffentlich in den nächsten Tagen wieder online.


----------



## joker78 (1. Oktober 2015)

Super danke!!
Kannst du das mit dem Dämpfer auch noch in Erfahrung bringen fox float x mit Fernbedienung und nen Preis wenn du schon so gut mit dem bist ;-) !


----------



## Brainman (2. Oktober 2015)

Grundsätzlich ist die Fernbedienung kein Problem. Wie das genau bei dem Float X aussieht hat Jan natürlich auch nicht auf dem Schirm.
Hängt ja davon ab wie der Remote vom Dämpfer abgeht. Die Links gibt es z.Z. in schwarz. Andere Farben sind mit entsprechender Wartezeit nach der Bestellung auch möglich. Der Preis liegt, wie beim Lifeline, bei 2999,- €.

Falls du noch Einzelheiten wissen möchtest schreib ihn am besten selber an [email protected]


----------



## Simbl (5. Oktober 2015)

@Brainman : Hast du noch interesse an diesem Carbon Unterrohrschutz? Ich hab ihn eben die im Keller gefunden


----------



## Brainman (9. Oktober 2015)

Simbl schrieb:


> @Brainman : Hast du noch interesse an diesem Carbon Unterrohrschutz? Ich hab ihn eben die im Keller gefunden



Danke nochmal, ist wohlbehalten angekommen


----------



## Simbl (9. Oktober 2015)

Sehr gut. Passt es?


----------



## Brainman (9. Oktober 2015)

Vom anhalten her ja, hab es aber noch nicht ran gemacht.


----------



## Brainman (21. Oktober 2015)

Ab Morgen den 22.10.2015 gibt es wieder eine Rabatt Action bei Antidote 






Antidote Bikes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (21. Oktober 2015)

Top Preis!


----------



## -N0bodY- (22. Oktober 2015)

So, ich konnt mich nicht mehr zurückhalten.
Das Angebot ist einfach zu verlockend.
Ich warte jetzt nur noch auf die Bestellbestätigung vom Jan, dann fließt ne menge Geld und dann heißt es warten bis das gute stück bei mir ist. 
Ja ist denn schon Weihnachten


----------



## schneller Emil (22. Oktober 2015)

Hat wer genauere Infos zur Gabel??
Tests, eigene Erfahrungen??
Merci!


----------



## BommelMaster (29. Oktober 2015)

ich hab mich hals über kopf verliebt.

das 

Antidote

Carbonjack

bisher geilster Rahmen den ich kenne...

alter schwede, oder lieber - krasser Pole


----------



## Simbl (29. Oktober 2015)

Fährt sich auch wirklich toll das Teil


----------



## Brainman (29. Oktober 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ich hab mich hals über kopf verliebt.
> 
> das
> 
> ...



Wie kommts ? Bist du eins Probegefahren ?


----------



## BommelMaster (29. Oktober 2015)

ne, hab nur grad was auf facebook von denen gesehen. rahmen gefällt mir shcon länger, aber ich wollte das jetzt einfach mal loswerden


----------



## Brainman (29. Oktober 2015)

BommelMaster schrieb:


> ne, hab nur grad was auf facebook von denen gesehen. rahmen gefällt mir shcon länger, aber ich wollte das jetzt einfach mal loswerden


Ist ja auch geil


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Oktober 2015)

Ich kanns kaum abwarten bis meiner bei mir eintrudelt.  Es is wirklich einer der schönsten Rahmen die es zur Zeit gibt, finde ich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (31. Oktober 2015)

Jetzt weiß ich welches Endurobike ich nächstes Jahr fahre und wie mein Plan für den Winter aussieht. Die Bikes sind echt der Oberhammer. Wollte mir ursprünglich ein jekyll kaufen, aber der Plan hat sich mit dem carbonjack geändert. Werde berichten.


----------



## Simbl (31. Oktober 2015)

Leuts ihr macht damit nichts verkehrt. Der Hinterbau ist erste Sahne und steht dem großem Bruder Lifeline in nichts nach. Verarbeitung ist Antidote typisch auf hohem Niveau. Ich hoffe nur das die Lager besser geworden sind, die waren beim Lifeline leider schnell durch, aber zumindest easy zu wechseln


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (2. November 2015)

Meine Überlegung mir ein neues Bike aufzubauen, da ich hauptsächlich Enduro fahre aber auch gerne mal ein bissl im Bikepark mein Unwesen treibe. Also wollte ich mir schon fast eins mit 180mm FW kaufen. Ihr berichtet ja alle das der Hinterbau erste Sahne sein muss. Jemand schon mal im Bikepark oder ähnliche gefahren? Um mir das Carbonjack noch schmackhafter zu machen, relativiert sich ja durch die 650B Laufräder auch der Federweg 
Welche Rahmengrößen habt ihr? Jemand dabei der ein XL Rahmen hat (der muss es bei mir sein bei 1.95m). Könnte derjenige bitte so nett sein, und mir mal das Maß vom Steuerrohr geben inkl. Steuersatz?

Danke & guten Start in die Woche!


----------



## Brainman (2. November 2015)

In XL sind soweit ich weiß noch keine Carbon Jack ausgeliefert worden. Das Steuerrohr ist beim XL 130mm. geo


----------



## belial901 (7. November 2015)

So nun endlich mal ein würdiges Foto meines Lifeline (15.6kg):


----------



## Simbl (7. November 2015)

Mega!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (7. November 2015)

Da oben steht es gut


----------



## Zaskarpeter (2. Dezember 2015)

@ N0bodY- ist dein Bike schon angekommen? Aktuell scheint es dort ja etwas drunter und drüber zu gehen und die Website ist auch schon wieder offline.


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Dezember 2015)

Nein, leider noch nicht. Mein letzter Stand ist: Jan meldet sich wenn der Rahmen fertig laminiert ist, und die DVO brauch auch etwas Lieferzeit.
Jan hat sich aber noch nicht gemeldet. 

Mall schauen ob ich ihn nochmal anschreibe und Nachfrage.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Dezember 2015)

Was für ein Tretlager kommt in das Carbonjack bzw. welche Achslänge bei den Kurbeln wird benötigt?


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich Jan richtig verstanden habe dann ist das Tretlager Gehäuse austauschbar. Entweder BSA 73mm oder BB92.
Ich hab mich für BB92 entschieden, das passt mir gerade gut ins Konzept und die BSA Gehäuse sollen gerade nicht on stock sein.


----------



## Simbl (3. Dezember 2015)

Ja so ist es. BB 92 ist Standart. BSA war bei mir damals noch nicht verfügbar.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Dezember 2015)

BB92 benötigt dann Achse für 73 oder 83 mm? Soll eventuell ne RF Kurbel dran und da gibt´s ja immer 2 Achslängen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn ich jetzt nicht ganz blöd bin, dann müsste es ne normale "73er" Achse sein.  Die 92 im BB92 steht für die Gehäuse Breite. Und da die Lager ja dann im Gehäuse sitzen und nicht außen in einer Lagerschale wie beim BSA73 Gehäuse, müsste es mMn ne normale Achse sein.  Oder hab ich da jetzt nen Denk Fehler?

Also ich habe mir zumindest ne normale RF Kurbel geordert und nichts mit breiter Achse oder so.
Dazu noch das folgende Tretlager: https://r2-bike.com/RACE-FACE-Innenlager-BB92-fuer-CINCH-System in der Hoffnung das das alles passt. So zu mindest meine Hoffnung. Da ich aber weder Rahmen noch Kurbel zum Jetztigen Zeitpunkt habe, ist das alles nur Theorie.


----------



## Simbl (4. Dezember 2015)

Ja ist ne 73er Kurbel bei dem Pressfit Gedöhns. Ihr müßt nur drauf achten das das Lager nicht eine zu hohe Einpresstiefe hat. Ich weiß jetzt nicht mehr das Maß aber das ist beim CarbonJack wohl recht wenig. Denke mit nem Resetlager wäre es eng geworden. Normales Truvativ Lager passt jedenfalls.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (4. Dezember 2015)

http://www.antidotebikes.com/

Was ist denn da los?! Jan ist nicht mehr Teil des Teams!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (4. Dezember 2015)

Oh oh. Hoffentlich bleibt es trotzdem bei dem gutem Service. Bin mal gespannt wer jetzt den Laden schmeißt.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (4. Dezember 2015)

Pawel kümmert sich derzeit um den Kundenkontakt


----------



## Simbl (4. Dezember 2015)

Eben kam eine E-Mail von Jan wo er sein ausscheiden bestätigt. Echt schade, hat sich immer bemüht und ist ein netter Kerl. Hab ihn auf der Eurobike persönlich kennengelernt. Bin gespannt wie es da nun weitergeht.


----------



## Brainman (4. Dezember 2015)

Die Mail habe ich auch bekommen. Schade, Jan ist ein feiner Kerl. Ich denke der Kontakt zu ihm reist trotzdem nicht ab.
Blöd nur das alles was  Zukünftig bei Antidote passiert nicht mehr in seinem Einflussbereich liegt.
Was soll`s, noch ein Antidote brauch ich nicht und mit dem was ich habe, werde ich wohl noch ein Weilchen Spaß haben und das hoffentlich ohne die Garantie, die nächstes Jahr sowieso ausläuft,  in Anspruch nehmen zu müssen.
Ansonsten wird sich wohl nicht viel ändern. Der Laden läuft zu gut als das es negative Auswirkungen hätte.


----------



## svenson69 (8. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen 
Hier ist mal mein Lifeline oder besser gesagt: Simbl sein Ex-Bike mit meinem Änderungsumbau 1.2 




Die Teile in Klammern werden noch geändert.

Rahmen		Antidote Lifeline Carbon Gr.M 
Dämpfer	   Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil mit Titanfeder
Gabel		   Bos Idylle RaRe Air
Steuersatz	Reset
Vorbau		 Sixpack Kamikaze ( Renthal Integra 2 )
Lenker		 Sixpack Millenium Carbon Riser
Griffe		   Odi Ruffian
Kurbel		 Truvativ X.0 DH 32Z ( 34Z Absolut Black Direct Mount Kettenblatt )
Bremsen Shimano Saint BR-820 200/200mm Scheiben ( hinten 180mm )
Schaltwerk   Sram X.0 DH
Schalthebel   Sram X.0
Kassette	   Sram PG 1070 ( Umbau auf 7-Fach )
Kette ????? ( Kmc X10 SL gold )
Kettenführung 77designz Freesolo ( 77designz Taco )
Pedale		  Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate
Naben		  Tune King/Kong MK
Speichen	  DT Swiss
Felgen		 E.13 LG1+ ( über die Decals muss ich mir noch gedanken machen,lassen oder auch überkleben )
Sattel		  Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelstütze Kcnc Scantium Pro Lite
Sattelklemme Token
Reifen Schwalbe Magic Mary SG 2.35

Gewicht im Moment 15,45kg


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. Januar 2016)

Bei mir gab es heute lang erwartete Post.



Es ist zwar leider erst der Rahmen, aber besser als nix. Gabel und Dämpfer werden nachgeliefert.
Wobei die Gabel garnicht erst verbaut wird. Da kommt erstmal die vom Bommel rein.


----------



## Brainman (26. Januar 2016)

Wie lange hast du gewartet von Bestellung bis Lieferung ?


----------



## -N0bodY- (26. Januar 2016)

Hab bei der Antidote Mathematics Lession: 2 zugeschlagen, das war am 22 Oktober. Also vor fast genau 3 Monaten.
Und heute dann das Paket bekommen.


----------



## FloriLori (28. Januar 2016)

Der Rahmen ist wirklich klasse!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (29. Januar 2016)

So bleibt es....................vielleicht

Heute auch die erste Fahrt mit guten Bodenverhältnissen.




Rahmen-------------------Antidote Lifeline DH GR.M
Dämpfer-------------------Cane Creek Double Barrel Coil mit 350er Nukeproof Titanfeder
Gabel----------------------Bos Idylle RaRe Air
Laufräder----------------Tune King/Kong MK / E.13 LG1+ / DT Swiss
Bremse-------------------Shimano Saint BR-820 200/200mm Scheiben
Schaltwerk---------------Sram X.0 DH Type 2
Trigger--------------------Sram X.0 10-fach
Kurbelsatz---------------Sram X.0 DH 34ZAbsolut Black Direct Mount
Kassette------------------Sram PG 1070
Kette----------------------Kmc X10 SL gold
Pedale--------------------Canfield Brothers Crampon Ultimate
Lenker--------------------Renthal Fatbar Carbon Limited Edition
Vorbau--------------------Renthal Integra 2 45mm 0°
Steuersatz---------------Reset Konan
Sattelstütze--------------Kcnc Scantium Pro Lite Titan
Sattel---------------------Selle Italia SLR Carbonio
Sattelklemme-----------Token
Griffe----------------------Odi Ruffian MX
Reifen--------------------VR Continental Baron 2.5 HR Schwalbe Magic Mary SG 2.35 vertstar
Kettenführung----------77designz Freesolo
Schläuche --------------Continental Light

Gewicht mit Fender vorne und hinten + aller Schutzfolie und Mastic Tape
15,61kg


----------



## belial901 (29. Januar 2016)

schickes teil!
mal ne frage zum steuersatz: welchen genau hast du eingebaut, und musstest du die untere lagerschale abdrehen, dass sie rein passte?


----------



## svenson69 (29. Januar 2016)

Da ist ein Reset Konan drin.
Der wurde aber von Vorbesitzer @Simbl 
eingebaut.Der kann vielleicht was dazu sagen.


----------



## Brainman (29. Januar 2016)

Das Thema hatten wir schonmal


Simbl schrieb:


> Mit nem Reset Steuersatz wirste auch keine Probleme haben. Der flutscht auch wunderbar rein.


Sowohl Chris King als auch Reset gehen sauber und ohne irgendwelche Probleme rein


----------



## Simbl (29. Januar 2016)

Ja der ging rein wie Butter


----------



## belial901 (29. Januar 2016)

ich hab den mit 25mm einbautiefe, und der rahmen gibt mir nur 18mm. hab schon den resettypen geschrieben, sie drehen ihn mir ab. 
ich bin nur etwas verwundert darüber.
ja sorry brainman, hab mir nicht alle 7 seiten durchgelesen. ich hoffe du verzeihst mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (29. Januar 2016)

Kein Problem  warum auch


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Januar 2016)

Ist das Steuerrohr beim Lifeline anders als bei Carbonjack? Hab gerade eben einen Rest ins Carbon Jack gepflanzt. Und das Steuerrohr hat innen keinen Absatz, ist also durchgehend.
Theoretisch kannst da also auch nen Steursatz mit 50,60,70 oder mehr einpressen.
(abgesehn von der Tatsache das dass keinen Sinn macht und es solche Steuersätze wohl nicht gibt )


----------



## Zaskarpeter (29. Januar 2016)

Wohl dem der beide Rahmen hat um deine Frage zu beantworten ;-) Das Carbonjack hat aber Zerostack und auf dem Bildern vom Lifeline sind External cups zu sehen. Ist also was anderes. Mal schauen wann mein Rahmen eintrudelt.
Hast du ne Info bekommen wann Gabel und Dämpfer folgen sollen?


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Januar 2016)

Nein, hab vor zwei tagen nochmal nachgekakt, aber bis jetzt noch keine Antwort bekommen. Eine grüne DVO hätte ich schon bekommen können, da soll wohl (stand von vor zwei Wochen) noch eine on stock gewesen sein. Da ich aber eine schwarze haben will muss ich da auch noch warten. Zum Dämpfer hieß es nur das damals (zu der Zeit als Jan noch bei Antidote war und meine Bestellung bearbeitet hat) das "vergessen" wurde die Dämpfer zu bestellen.

Auf die Gabel kann ich zur Not auch noch nen weilchen warten, es kommt erstmal die vom BommelMaster rein. bzw. ist jetzt auch schon drinn.
Aber ohne Dämpfer ist halt auch irgendwie blöd. Da passt auch leider nichts rein was ich noch so rumfliegen habe.

Und wenn mich nicht alles Täuscht, hat/hatte der @Simbl den Luxus, beide Modelle besessen zu haben / zu besitzen.


----------



## belial901 (29. Januar 2016)

genau das meine ich, meine lifeline 2013 M hat innen so einen behinderten absatz, praktisch ein zweites carbonrohr oder wie soll ich das beschreiben. werd morgen mal ein foto davon machen. und der kack bravemachine ist genau 18...
mein Konan ist oben ein zs und unten ein ec mit 25mm einpresstiefe


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Januar 2016)

Also von Mir gibs heute noch ein Bild.





Zu sehen, Stand heute Abend.
Zumindest das Gröbste ist schonmal geschafft.
Jetzt warte ich nur noch auf den LRS, die Sattelstütze, den Sattel und natürlich den Dämpfer.
Dann gehts an den Rest.  ich bin schon so gespannt auf die Gabel vom @BommelMaster.


----------



## joker78 (29. Januar 2016)

Hammer Teil was für nen laufradsatz kommt denn rein ?!


----------



## -N0bodY- (29. Januar 2016)

Danke.   Wird einer mit Tune King MK/Kong Naben und China Carbon Felgen.


----------



## Simbl (29. Januar 2016)

Mein Jack bekommt auch gerade Updates:

DVO Diamond in schwarz da die Bos von ner Rückrufaktion betroffen ist und ich fahren will und endlich die richtige Laufradgröße, also 27,5". Das tiefe Tretlager mit 26" Schlappen hat dann doch auf dauer genervt


----------



## belial901 (29. Januar 2016)

ob das wohl gut geht mit den felgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Januar 2016)

belial901 schrieb:


> ob das wohl gut geht mit den felgen



Das wird sich rausstellen 



Simbl schrieb:


> Mein Jack bekommt auch gerade Updates:
> 
> DVO Diamond in schwarz da die Bos von ner Rückrufaktion betroffen ist und ich fahren will und endlich die richtige Laufradgröße, also 27,5". Das tiefe Tretlager mit 26" Schlappen hat dann doch auf dauer genervt



Steht deins die ganze Zeite auf 26" Rädern?  ich hab eben mal spaßeshalber nen 26" LRS eingebaut, und fand es auch extremst tief. War ja auch erst am überlegen vorrübergehend den 26"er Satz zu verbauen bis der richtige da ist. Hab mir das dann aber aus dem Kopf geschlagen.

Ich war nur eben echt positiv überrachst wie viel Platz im Hinterbau ist. Es hat eben sogar das 29" Hinterrad aus meinem "China Kracher" reingepasst. Es lies sich zwar nicht mehr drehen, aber es hat gepasst.


----------



## Simbl (30. Januar 2016)

Ja war die ganze Zeit auf 26" unterwegs. Hatte im August bei Alchemist nen LRS bestellt den ich aber vor ein paar Wochen storniert hab weil sie den Liefertermin immer wieder verschoben haben. Jetzt sinds halt wieder LB Felgen geworden.


----------



## joker78 (30. Januar 2016)

Kann das sein das es bei antidote gerade nicht so rund läuft ?! Keine Webseite und was man hier so liest ist auch nicht gerade vertauenserwekend oder ?!


----------



## Brainman (30. Januar 2016)

Haben halt mit dem Carbon Jack viel zu tun und das Jan nicht mehr dabei ist wird wohl auch seine Auswirkungen haben.
Im großen und ganzen aber auch nicht schlimmer als bei anderen Herstellern.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (30. Januar 2016)

Naja nach dem Ausstieg von Jan geht´s langsam wieder aufwärts. Webseite ist nur ne Infoseite, die FB Seite hat da deutlich mehr Inhalt und auch mehr aktuelles. Und 3 Monate Wartezeit können die Big Player auch ;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. Januar 2016)

Mann muss aber auch sagen das Antidote die komplette Website verloren hat. Das ist dann auch noch mit dem Ausscheiden von Jan zusammengefallen.
Die 3 Monate Wartezeit sind halt nicht schön, aber man kann jetzt auch nicht erwarten das eine so kleine Firma sich viele Rahmen auf Lager legt.
Die werden schließlich erst gefertigt wenn jemand einen ordert.

Aber ich muss sagen das das was man dann bekommt vonn überzeugt und die lange Wartezeit wieder vergessen lässt.


----------



## DaveyJones (1. Februar 2016)

Servus zsam,

um mich kurz vorzustellen, ich bin Dave und ich mag Gymnüse ;-).

Auf der Suche nach einem außergewöhnlichen Carbon-Enduro, bin ich auf das CarbonJack aufmerksam geworden, hab auch schon einiges darüber gelesen und stehe bereits mit Chris von Antidote in Kontakt. Doch ich würde gerne so ein Schmuckstück mal live angrapschen. Vllt gibt es ja jmd hier aus NRW oder näherer Umgebung von Hattingen, der bereits so ein geiles Teil besitzt und mit dem man sich auf eine Trailfahrt verabreden kann?!

Zudem sind noch ein paar Fragen offen, die selbst Chris mir nicht beantworten konnte. Auch Pawel und George scheinen so sehr beschäftigt zu sein, dass "mal eben etwas probieren" nicht klappt. Bitte nicht falsch verstehen, dass soll kein Vorwurf sein!

Hier mal ein paar Fragen:

1. Hat schon mal einer von euch versucht einen RS Monarch+ oder Vivid Air in den Hinterbau zu stecken?
2. Passt eine RockShox Maxle lite Achse in den Hinterbau?
3. Habt ihr Probleme feststellen können mit dem ungeschützten Unterrohr?
3a. Schützt ihr euren Rahmen noch mehr, ausser vllt den Dämpfer mit einem Fender oder ähnlichem?
4. Musste einer von euch schon die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen?
5. Fährt einer von euch vorne eine längere Gabel als die 555mm mit 160mm Federweg?

Freue mich auf eure Antworten und bedanke mich schon im voraus.
Beste Grüße aus dem total verregneten Hattingen!


----------



## svenson69 (2. Februar 2016)

Gibt es eigentlich Dämpfer,die wegen der Größe nicht in das Lifeline DH passen?
Soviel Platz ist ja da nicht.Hab auf Facebook gelesen das man für den Vivid Coil den Hintebau ausbauen muss
Wer hat denn Erfahrungen mit anderen Dämpfern,wie die meist verbauten CCDB Coil und Air.


----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe mal versucht einen Manitou Evolver ISX6 zu verbauen.
Der Passt an der oberen Dämpferaufnahme nicht rein. Dämpferauge zu kurz.



DaveyJones schrieb:


> Servus zsam,
> 
> um mich kurz vorzustellen, ich bin Dave und ich mag Gymnüse ;-).
> 
> ...



Hi Dave.

Ich fahre zwar das Lifeline Nano aber das nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel.

zu 3. Ich habe, dank @Simbl , einen Unterrohrschutz dran  hatte davor aber auch keine Probleme. Fender sollte schon sein.
zu 4. Ich weiß bisher nur von einem einziger Kunde der die Garantie in Anspruch nehmen musste und der hat von Antidote einen neuen Rahmen bekommen.
zu 5. Bin mal 20mm mehr gefahren. Geht ist aber nicht optimal und unterm Strich auch nicht Nötig.

Mach dir nichts draus, hier ist das Wetter auch nicht besser.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DaveyJones (2. Februar 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Hi Dave.
> 
> Ich fahre zwar das Lifeline Nano aber das nimmt sich nicht wirklich viel.
> 
> ...



Servus Brainman,

danke für deine Antwort. Wirklich schönes Nano, coole Idee daraus ein Enduro zu zaubern! 
Dieser Unterrohrschutz, ist wahrscheinlich ein Unikat oder, wie hast du den denn angebracht? Laut Antidote, ist ein Unterrohrschutz aufgrund der nochmal zusätzlichen Vectran-Fasern im Unterrohr nicht nötig und wird auch nicht angeboten. Ich bin da eher skeptisch.

Ich würde 10mm drauf packen und in diesem Fall wächst die Einbaulänge gerade mal auf 562mm.

Beste Grüße


----------



## Simbl (2. Februar 2016)

Den Unterrohrschutz sowie den Fender hatte ich aus Frankreich. Die HomePage von dem gibts aber schon lange nicht mehr.

Das mit der Maxle wird wohl nicht gehn weil die Achse 2teilig ist und du sie nirgends reinschrauben kannst.


----------



## q_FTS_p (2. Februar 2016)

Kleine Steuersatz-Frage:
http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/reach-adjust-ec49--ec49-headset-with-7mm-offset-363-p.asp

Passt der ins 2013 Lifeline DH? Bin mir da hauptsächlich wegen dem "external cup" unsicher. Vom aktuellen weiß ich nur, dass es ein Hope ist und dass die 49,6mm ID vom Steuerrohr auch gegeben sind.

Danke schon mal im Vorraus!


----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2016)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Kleine Steuersatz-Frage:
> http://www.workscomponents.co.uk/reach-adjust-ec49--ec49-headset-with-7mm-offset-363-p.asp
> 
> Passt der ins 2013 Lifeline DH? Bin mir da hauptsächlich wegen dem "external cup" unsicher. Vom aktuellen weiß ich nur, dass es ein Hope ist und dass die 49,6mm ID vom Steuerrohr auch gegeben sind.
> ...


Mir fällt kein Grund ein warum er nicht passen sollte.
Ich habe an meinem unten auch eine 49 EC Cup drin, warum also nicht auch oben.


----------



## DaveyJones (2. Februar 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Den Unterrohrschutz sowie den Fender hatte ich aus Frankreich. Die HomePage von dem gibts aber schon lange nicht mehr.
> 
> Das mit der Maxle wird wohl nicht gehn weil die Achse 2teilig ist und du sie nirgends reinschrauben kannst.



Ah das ist natürlich Schade, bleibt trotzdem die Frage, wo man ihn hätte befestigen sollen am CarbonJack?! Hast du ein Bild davon wie es am Nano gelöst war?

Das mit der Achse verstehe ich jetzt nicht so wirklich, die Maxle würde man durchschieben und auf der anderen Seite eindrehen, im Anschluss dann festklemmen. Ist die vom CarbonJack zwei geteilt? Wie funktioniert das dann? Ist die Achse dann trotzdem 142x12?!

Beste Grüße
Dave


----------



## belial901 (2. Februar 2016)

die achse wird durch beide ausfallenden grechoben und dann kmmt von der anderen seite eine schraube rein. die achse wird dann einfach mit der schraube festgezogen.
das system  ist mmn verdammt billig und schlecht geloest, jedoch hatte ich noch keine probleme mit lockern usw und das laufrad ist verhaeltnismaessig schnell ein und ausgebaut.die achse ist eine standardmaessige 150x12mm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2016)

Ne Carbon Achse mit Titan Schrauben.  Billig ??? 
Sie ist leicht, stabil und Funktioniert bestens. Was ist daran schlecht ???


----------



## belial901 (2. Februar 2016)

ich rede vom lifeline. aber mal ehrlich, bei dem hochwertigen rahmen haetten sie sich schon etwas mehr anstrengen koennen, als diese achsaufnahme. zb eine art klemmung wie es bei der boxxer gibt oder zb am nukeproof scalp.


----------



## DaveyJones (2. Februar 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Ne Carbon Achse mit Titan Schrauben.  Billig ???
> Sie ist leicht, stabil und Funktioniert bestens. Was ist daran schlecht ???



Wie ist denn nun die Lösung am CarbonJack?


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Februar 2016)

Am Carbon Jack ist eine wenn man es streng nimmt 5-teilige Achse verbaut. Schraube - Hülse - Achse - Hülse - Schraube. Da im Hinterbau keine Gewinde sitzen.


----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2016)




----------



## DaveyJones (2. Februar 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Am Carbon Jack ist eine wenn man es streng nimmt 5-teilige Achse verbaut. Schraube - Hülse - Achse - Hülse - Schraube. Da im Hinterbau keine Gewinde sitzen.



Hat das einen bestimmten Grund warum die Achse zweigeteilt ist?

@Brainman  sieht echt NICHT nach einer billigen Lösung aus, sie ist halt nur nicht so komfortabel wie eine Maxle oder ähnliches. Ich glaube das trifft es besser. ;-)


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Februar 2016)

Es ist halt einfach kein Gewinde vorhanden in das man die Achse einschraubt. So wie bei Maxle und X-12. Und deswegen diehnt die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite halt zum klemmen.


----------



## belial901 (2. Februar 2016)

genau das habe ich gemeint. ein konus, klemmung oder dergleichen.
was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich die achse nicht nach belieben anziehen kann, da dann der freilauf immer schwerer geht. diesbezüglich ist die achse nicht wirklich gut, da große axiale kräfte auf die lager der nabe wirken.


----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2016)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Hat das einen bestimmten Grund warum die Achse zweigeteilt ist?
> 
> @Brainman  sieht echt NICHT nach einer billigen Lösung aus, sie ist halt nur nicht so komfortabel wie eine Maxle oder ähnliches. Ich glaube das trifft es besser. ;-)



Ich denke es hat damit zu tun das im Rahmen ja auch noch zwei Titanhülsen sind und sich die Sache so besser durch schieben und Fixieren lässt. In diese Hülsen nun auch noch eine Gewinde rein zu schneiden ist auf jeden Fall anfälliger als so. 



belial901 schrieb:


> genau das habe ich gemeint. ein konus, klemmung oder dergleichen.
> was mir aufgefallen ist, ist dass ich die achse nicht nach belieben anziehen kann, da dann der freilauf immer schwerer geht. diesbezüglich ist die achse nicht wirklich gut, da große axiale kräfte auf die lager der nabe wirken.


Das musst du mir jetzt erklären. Du kannst doch eine Maxel auch nicht zusammendrücken wie ein Ochse ohne den selben Efekt zu haben.
Bei der Achse hier kann ich bei bedarf sogar noch einen Drehmoment Schlüssel benutzen um immer die selbe Kraft anzulegen.


----------



## DaveyJones (2. Februar 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Es ist halt einfach kein Gewinde vorhanden in das man die Achse einschraubt. So wie bei Maxle und X-12. Und deswegen diehnt die Schraube auf der Antriebsseite halt zum klemmen.



Das habe ich auch alles ganz wunderbar verstanden, jedoch hast du oben geschrieben Schraube - Hülse - Achse - Hülse - Schraube. Das klingt für mich so, als würde die hübsche Achse von @Brainman in der Mitte durchgeschnitten sein.

Mir wurde mal gesagt: eine Achse sollte sowieso nie endlos fest angezogen werden, weder beim x-12 system noch bei einem anderen. Es gibt immer Hersteller spezifische Angaben wieviel NM man anziehen sollte.

Klar das es ziemlich schwierig ist, dies am Trail zu erfühlen, während man im Regen bei 10grad versucht den Reifen zu wechseln...

Beste Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Februar 2016)

Ah, ok, Mit Hülse meine ich das kleine Schwarze Teil was den Schraubenkopf Umgibt um die "Klemmfläche" zu vergrößern. Auf dem Bild vom @Brainman ist die Achse auf der Linken Seite noch mit der Schraube und der "Hülse" verschraubt. Und auf der Rechten Seite steckt die Schhraube noch in der "Hülse"

Edit: natürlich ist die Achse an sich einteilig. Wenn man wirklich nur die Achse betrachtet. Also durchgängig ohne Teilung.


----------



## q_FTS_p (2. Februar 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Mir fällt kein Grund ein warum er nicht passen sollte.
> Ich habe an meinem unten auch eine 49 EC Cup drin, warum also nicht auch oben.



Mir ist auch keiner eingefallen, aber bevor ich 100€ aus dem Fenster werfe, frag ich lieber nochmal nach. Jedenfalls danke für die Antwort!


----------



## Brainman (2. Februar 2016)

DaveyJones schrieb:


> Mir wurde mal gesagt: eine Achse sollte sowieso nie endlos fest angezogen werden, weder beim x-12 system noch bei einem anderen. Es gibt immer Hersteller spezifische Angaben wieviel NM man anziehen sollte.
> 
> Beste Grüße



Ist auch nicht nötig da die Antidote Ausfallenden ja nach unten nicht offen sind. Im Grund brauchst du die Achse nur soweit Spannen das die Nabe fest sitzt.


----------



## DaveyJones (2. Februar 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht nötig da die Antidote Ausfallenden ja nach unten nicht offen sind. Im Grund brauchst du die Achse nur soweit Spannen das die Nabe fest sitzt.



Das klingt machbar, Danke!

Hat das CarbonJack eigentlich eine Einführungshilfe an der Hinterachse, damit man mit der Nabe nicht hin und her kratzt?

Beste Grüße


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Februar 2016)

Hinten Schauts so aus:





Ja hat eine "Einfädelhilfe"


----------



## belial901 (2. Februar 2016)

Ich weiss net wie eine Maxle funktioniert bzw aussieht. hatte ich noch nie.

Ich weiss nur das Prinzip des Nukeproof Scalps, und das gefällt mir. auf der rechten Seite schiebst du die Achse durch, und auf der Schaltungsseite ist dann auch ein Gewinde. Auf der linken Seite kannst du dann die Achse klemmen. Somit kann die Achse nirgens hin und es herrschen keine starken axialen Kräfte auf die Nabe.

Bei der Achse der Boxxer wird die Achse gegen die Hülsen der Gabelbeine mit Hilfe eines Konus gespreizt.

Das waren nur so zwei Gedanken von mir, da mMn die Lösung die Antidote hat, einfach im Vergleich zum sonst so edlen und durchdachten Rahmen nicht passt.

Die Einfädelhilfe am CJ (falls das das CJ ist das nobody grad gepostet hat) find ich gut!


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. Februar 2016)

japp, ist ein Carbon jack


----------



## iceis (3. Februar 2016)

@belial901
Beim Scalp sowie bei der Boxxer musst du aber auch erstmal die Achse festschrauben bevor durch den Schlitz (beim Scalp) und den Konus (bei der Boxxer) es zu einer Sicherung der Achse kommt die dazu dient das sich nichts im Betrieb lösen kann. Axiale und auch sonstige Kräfte sind da immer noch genauso auf der Achse vorhanden.
Wenn ein Freilauf zu schwergängig wird dann leigts nicht am Klemmmechanismus des Rahmens sondern an der Einstellung an der Nabe/Freilauf selbst.


----------



## belial901 (3. Februar 2016)

Ja, das ist schon klar, dass du die Achse vor dem Klemmen auch festschrauben musst. Aber eben musst du sie nicht so stark anziehen wie beim Antidote. Jetzt wie es ja die meisten von uns tun (mich imbegriffen), sie ziehen immer alles gerne etwas zu doll fest.
Mein Hinterbau ist genau richtig zugedreht, dass sich die Achse nicht löst und der Freilauf schön fein geht. Aber, weil ich ihn bei einer meiner ersten Ausfahrten zu doll zugedreht hab, ist es mir auch aufgefallen.
Was ich damit sagen wollte und nicht hier eine ganze Forumsseite lang drüber diskutieren wollte, ist, dass ihre Lösung zwar funktioniert, aber sie hätte einfach etwas besser sein können wie z.B. beim Scalp. Meiner Meinung nach! Und bitte, jetzt nicht mehr dieses Thema aufgreifen. Danke.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (3. Februar 2016)

Joa besser geht immer.
Abgesehen davon das hier jeder das "Recht" hat etwas zu schreiben musst du dir aber auch gefallen lassen wenn jemand was zu einem Punkt schreibt von dem du selbst mit angefangen hast. Also ich hab dazu nichts weiter zu sagen aber wenn dann würdest du mich davon nicht abhalten können nur weil du der Meinung bist das es zu viel wird.


----------



## belial901 (3. Februar 2016)




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (4. Februar 2016)

ich bin noch am hin und herüberlgen zw. dem Lifline nano DH und dem Carbonjack. Ich will mehr Abfahrtslastig, aber auch die Berg wieder hochkommen. Daher tendiere ich im Moment zur Nano Dh in Verbindung mit der neuen Lyrik mit 170mm FW. So die Idee. Jetzt stellt sich die Frage der Größe. Mal sehen ob es möglich ist, bin oft in der Nähe von Krakau, den Jungs mal einen Besuch abzustatten.

Brainman, wie groß bist du? Ich bin ein 1.94m, du hast es ja auch in der L.


Danke schonmal!!


----------



## belial901 (4. Februar 2016)

keine frage, bei so einem huehnen wie dir, kann nur das L passen (nano - fuer das CJ kann ich nivht sprevhen). ich bin 1.73 und wuerde gerne ein L fahren.

ich hab uebrigens auch ein lifeline und will es bis anfang fruehling mit lyrik usw zum nano umbauen. der hauptgrund warum ich ein L will ist, da das sattelrohr recht kurz ist und ich keinen bock auf eine vario habe.


----------



## Brainman (4. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 1,81 mag aber kleine Rahmen nicht. Wenn ich manchmal lese das jemand mit 1,90 gerne Rahmengröße S fährt bekomme ich Pickel. Bei 1,94 wäre aber eine Probefahrt wirklich Sinnvoll da es das Nano, soweit ich weiß, nur in L gibt also 590 stack, 446 reach. Das Carbon Jack dagegen hat in L 603 stack, 455 reach und das gibt es auch noch in XL  616 stack, 480 reach.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (6. Februar 2016)

@belial901 was brauch man alles um das lifeline zum Nano Dh zu machen - nur andere Umlenkhebel? Weil wenn man aus dem Nano DH auch ein "großes" lifeline machen kann, dann wäre es das perfekte Bike für mich. Normal mit Pike & Co. Und als großes mit Doppelbrücke & Co. 2 in einem. Werde in 2 Wochen mal die Größe L mal unter die Lupe nehmen und mal testen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (6. Februar 2016)

Umlenkhebel und ein anderer Dämpfer. Der im Nano hat glaub 222mm EBL.


----------



## Brainman (6. Februar 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Umlenkhebel und ein anderer Dämpfer. Der im Nano hat glaub 222mm EBL.


Hat er


----------



## belial901 (6. Februar 2016)

die richtigen antworten wurden bereits erwaehnt. nano: kurze hebel und daempfer mit 222mm, dh: lange hebel und 240mm EBL


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (6. Februar 2016)

Super danke euch. Wenn die Probefahrt positiv ausfällt dann ist die Entscheidung gefallen und wird es ein Nano DH werden.


----------



## belial901 (6. Februar 2016)

dann wirds mit sicherheit eins


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (13. Februar 2016)

So ich nochmal, Donnerstag wird angeschaut. Kann mir einer sagen was ich für eine nabenbreite brauche am HR? Kann mir bitte jemand mal den Abstand messen vom Hinterbau zwischen Reifen und Rahmen, einmal an der Kettenstrebe und einmal oben für das Lifeline.
Danke!


----------



## belial901 (13. Februar 2016)

150x12mm - 2.4er contireifen haben sehr gut platz


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (13. Februar 2016)

Danke, hätte trotzdem gern die Werte gemessen. Optimal wäre vom Felgenrand aus.


----------



## Simbl (13. Februar 2016)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen. Beim Lifeline passen bestimmt sogar Plus Reifen rein wenns sein muss.


----------



## Simbl (16. Februar 2016)

Hat zufällig jemand Erfahrung mit einem Coil Dämpfer im CarbonJack? Wenn ich dran denk wie Sahne das Lifeline damit ging, hätt ich schonmal Lust das auszuprobieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (17. Februar 2016)

Mach doch einfach mal.
Schlechter als mit einem Air wird es sicher nicht


----------



## Simbl (17. Februar 2016)

Ja muß aber erst mal meine Ersatzgabel loswerden sonst gibts Ärger daheim  Entweder wirds ein CC DB Coil (CS), ein Fox DHX2 oder ein alter Bos Stoy da es die neuen erst ab 222mm EBL gibt.


----------



## belial901 (17. Februar 2016)

oder ein getunter kage rc. das wird meine wahl wenn ich meins zum nano umbau


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (18. Februar 2016)

Hey zusammen,

Ich bin schwach geworden und hab's getan.  ich hab mir ein lifeline gekauft. In den nächsten Tagen beginnt der Aufbau. Ich bräuchte nur mal Info für den Durchmesser der Sattelstütze. Was hat die für einen Durchmesser? Mein digitaler Messcheiber ist defekt. *grmpf
Kann's kaum erwarten das Teil zu fahren. Jetzt wird erstmal der Aufbau mit Bestandsteilen gemacht nächsten Winter kommen dann noch passende Carbonlaufräder.


----------



## Simbl (18. Februar 2016)

Glückwunsch dazu! Hat 30.9mm


----------



## Zaskarpeter (18. Februar 2016)

Da hättest du gleich noch mein Carbonjack mitbringen können ;-)


----------



## guerilla01 (19. Februar 2016)

Nächstes Jahr kommt was ganz neues. Sag nur DH, 650B, neues Federungssystem, eingebaute Telemetrie inkl. Smartphone-App.
Fehlen nur noch die nötigen Patente, dann wird's bekannt


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Februar 2016)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> ................. eingebaute Telemetrie inkl. Smartphone-App...............



WTF... wozu braucht man sowas?   und woher kommt die Info?


----------



## guerilla01 (19. Februar 2016)

Braucht jeder laut Jan von Antidote. Nicht nur Profi-Racer ;-)
Werden auch nicht die einzigen bleiben, die das anbieten. Wird das next big thing werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Februar 2016)

Ich denke Jan arbeitet nicht mehr bei Antidote?


----------



## guerilla01 (19. Februar 2016)

War auf der Eurobike, als er mir das gesagt hat. Da war er auf jeden Fall noch bei Antidote.


----------



## svenson69 (19. Februar 2016)

Decals wurden noch geändert und jetzt bin ich zufrieden.
Fertig


----------



## Brainman (19. Februar 2016)

guerilla01 schrieb:


> Nächstes Jahr kommt was ganz neues. Sag nur DH, 650B, neues Federungssystem, eingebaute Telemetrie inkl. Smartphone-App.
> Fehlen nur noch die nötigen Patente, dann wird's bekannt


Was Jahre dauern kann, wenn man sie dann überhaupt bekommt.



guerilla01 schrieb:


> War auf der Eurobike, als er mir das gesagt hat. Da war er auf jeden Fall noch bei Antidote.



Vielleicht ist ja auch genau das der Grund warum Jan nicht mehr bei Antidote ist.
Das Hinterbau Konzept ist das Alleinstellungsmerkmal von Antidote also warum das ändern ? Carbon verarbeiten können andere Firmen auch. Das die alte Webseite verschwunden ist und die ganzen Inhalte der letzten Jahre auf der Facebook Seite, gelöscht wurden, lässt tief Blicken.
Und wenn diese Idee für was neues von Jan war, dann hat er sie mitgenommen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Februar 2016)

Ja.... die ganzen "Zufälle" in der Zeit um Jan's ausscheiden rum haben mich auch sehr skeptisch gemacht. War alles schon recht komisch.

Aber, zum Thema Patent ist immer schwer  zu sagen was das Sache ist. Da Jan ja bei Antidote angestellt war wird er wenn dann ja auch für die Firma entwickelt haben. D.h. das er dann zwar vielleicht als Erfinder eingetragen ist, wenn es dann genehmigt wird, aber der Inhaber wohl die Firma, sprich Antidote, sein wird.

Da man Aber nichts genaues kennt, ist das eh alles nur Spekulation.

Wie heißt es immer so schön: Nicht genaues weiß man nicht.


----------



## Brainman (19. Februar 2016)

Jan war Mitinhaber, aber stimmt schon: Nichts genaues............


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (19. Februar 2016)

Mitinhaber.... ok. Macht die Sache nicht wesentlich unkomplizierter.


----------



## Normansbike (19. Februar 2016)

Sorry das ich frage, aber woher kann man die Preise eines Lifeline Rahmen bekommen!? No Fatzebook!


----------



## Brainman (19. Februar 2016)

Wenn sich nichts geändert hat kostet ein Lifeline 2999,- €


----------



## Normansbike (19. Februar 2016)

Brainman schrieb:


> Wenn sich nichts geändert hat kostet ein Lifeline 2999,- €


Und wo ...


----------



## Brainman (19. Februar 2016)

Normansbike schrieb:


> Und wo ...


Direkt bei Antidote: [email protected]
Deutschlandvertrieb gibt es keinen.


----------



## Simbl (20. Februar 2016)

Oder frag bei [email protected] mal an. Kann sein das der noch dran kommt.


----------



## bremer87 (22. Februar 2016)

hallo.
Suche den Fender??? Hat jemand vielleicht einen über oder weiß wo ich den am besten her bekomme??? 
Gruß sascha


----------



## Brainman (22. Februar 2016)

bremer87 schrieb:


> hallo.
> Suche den Fender??? Hat jemand vielleicht einen über oder weiß wo ich den am besten her bekomme???
> Gruß sascha


Direkt bei Antidote: [email protected]


----------



## Simbl (22. Februar 2016)

Dem CarbonJack würde ein Fender auch gut tun. Bzw. seinem Dämpfer


----------



## bremer87 (23. Februar 2016)

Moin.
Ich habe ein lifline dh Rahmen 2014 und steig da nicht so ganz durch welches tretlager und Kurbel ich brauche? Ist das gxp oder bb30??? Breite ist 73mm ok.... Zum schrauben ist es auch....
Danke für eure Hilfe

Gruß sascha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (23. Februar 2016)

Was für eine Kurbel haste? 73mm passt schonmal


----------



## bremer87 (23. Februar 2016)

Ich will mir eine kaufen.... gerne eine X0 die gibs ja als 73mm bb30.... Und bb30 gibs ja als Lager zum schauben.... Uns das passt dann???


----------



## Simbl (23. Februar 2016)

BB30 ist doch ein Presslager oder? Nimm das GXP Schraub-Innenlager mit der X0 GXP Kurbel das passt auf jedenfall.


----------



## bremer87 (23. Februar 2016)

Ok dann guck ich mal.... 
Danke


----------



## belial901 (24. Februar 2016)

da von euch ja mehrere die tune king mk haben. hat von euch schon mal wer die auf 15x100 umgebaut?
auf bike-components gibt es eben zwei adapter (typ 10 u 12), und ich weiss nicht welche ich nehmen soll.
danke schon mal


----------



## Brainman (24. Februar 2016)

belial901 schrieb:


> da von euch ja mehrere die tune king mk haben. hat von euch schon mal wer die auf 15x100 umgebaut?
> auf bike-components gibt es eben zwei adapter (typ 10 u 12), und ich weiss nicht welche ich nehmen soll.
> danke schon mal


Ich würde sagen Typ 12 aber um sicher zu gehen frag doch Bike Compnents einfach per E-Mail.


----------



## belial901 (24. Februar 2016)

tune hat mir nun doch endlich geschrieben. ja ist typ 12. zudem kann man bei b-c da 10er gar net kaufen  steht bloss so in der liste...


----------



## Zaskarpeter (28. Februar 2016)

Welche Größe brauch man denn bei der Sattelklemmschelle? Ich denke 34,9 sollte hinkommen. 31,8 erscheint mir zu wenig bei 30,9 Stütze.


----------



## belial901 (28. Februar 2016)

jep. ist 34.9


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (1. März 2016)

Mal ne Frage an die CarbonJack Besitzer: Hab mir heut nen Fox Coil Dämpfer eingebaut. Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das dieses 90* Umlenkstück an der unteren Rahmenaufhängung eigentlich gar nicht gelagert ist. Ist das bei euch auch so oder war das nur bei den ersten Auslieferungen?

Danke


----------



## -N0bodY- (1. März 2016)

Also bei meinem schaut es wie folgt aus:









Das ganze ist mit nem Gleitlager versehen. ziehmlich gut wie ich finde.

Wie es bei dir ausschaut weiß ich nicht. Aber so völlig ungelagert kann ich auch nicht glauben.


----------



## Simbl (2. März 2016)

Dämpfer muß eh nochmal raus dann mach ich mal ein Bild. Aber danke für die Mühe. Ist die unterste Schraube ne ganz normale oder was spezielles?


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2016)

Also die unterste ist ne ganz Normale Schraube bei mir. M8x..... Hab sie gestern auch vermessen Zweck Tausch gegen schwarze Titan Schrauben, nur ist mir gerade die Länge entfallen. Ist eine Nummer länger als die Schraube oben im Gelenk.


----------



## -N0bodY- (2. März 2016)

Also, hab nochmal meine Auflistung rausgekramt.





Die untere ist ne Linsenkopf M8x30 und die obere ist auch ne Linsenkopf M8 aber in 25er länge.


----------



## Simbl (2. März 2016)

Bei mir haben sie anscheinend nen anderen Werkstoff als Buchse benutzt. Hab die Buchse auch mal rausgemacht und alles gereinigt. Hab gestern anscheinend vor lauter Dreck nix mehr gesehn. Wird Zeit das da ein Fender kommt. Aber danke für die ganzen Bilder. Jetzt bin ich aber erstmal auf den Coil Dämpfer gespannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## q_FTS_p (8. März 2016)

Der +7mm Reach Adjust Steuersatz von Works-Components ließ sich problemlos im 13er Linfeline DH Rahmen montieren. Das Steuerrohr der Gabel (1 1/8" durchgehend) geht auch noch haarscharf rein, ohne am Rahmen zu schleifen.


----------



## svenson69 (8. März 2016)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Der +7mm Reach Adjust Steuersatz von Works-Components ließ sich problemlos im 13er Linfeline DH Rahmen montieren. Das Steuerrohr der Gabel (1 1/8" durchgehend) geht auch noch haarscharf rein, ohne am Rahmen zu schleifen.


Könntest du mal ein Bild davon machen
Hatte mir das selbe überlegt,allerdings mit dem Reverse Steuersatz.


----------



## q_FTS_p (8. März 2016)

Ja sicher, dauert aber noch mindestens bis Freitag Abend.


----------



## q_FTS_p (21. März 2016)

Hat bisschen länger gedauert, sorry


----------



## svenson69 (6. April 2016)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 474849
> 
> Hat bisschen länger gedauert, sorry


Kannst du mir vielleicht noch sagen wie hoch jeweils Ober/Unterteil bauen?
Gibt es eigentlich noch andere Steuersätze wo den Reach verändern?Außer dem Work Components und Reset.


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. April 2016)

Jeweils 10mm (+/-). Kann ich im eingebauten Zustand gerade schlecht messen.


----------



## q_FTS_p (6. April 2016)

Endlich wieder Saison. Dreckschutz für den Dämpfer ist natürlich schon wieder montiert.


----------



## bremer87 (6. April 2016)

Saison geht los und mein Bike ist endlich fertig


----------



## svenson69 (6. April 2016)

q_FTS_p schrieb:


> Jeweils 10mm (+/-). Kann ich im eingebauten Zustand gerade schlecht messen.


Das reicht mir,danke


----------



## -N0bodY- (6. April 2016)

bremer87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 480659 Saison geht los und mein Bike ist endlich fertig



Sau schicker Hobel 	 aber ich muss mal mecker, zwar auf gaaaanz hohem Niveau  , aber das mit den roten Decals musst du noch anpassen.  
Da muss was neon Gelbes drauf oder clean.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bremer87 (6. April 2016)

Danke
Das rot am Lenker und Kurbel passt aber zur Gabel und Dämpfer da sind die roten ringe drauf und die versteller auch in rot
Gruß sascha


----------



## Alex1206 (7. April 2016)

bremer87 schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 480659 Saison geht los und mein Bike ist endlich fertig



Partliste?? Sieht sehr nice aus.


----------



## bremer87 (7. April 2016)

Danke...
Partliste wie gewünscht:


----------



## bremer87 (7. April 2016)




----------



## bremer87 (7. April 2016)

Nur die x-king sind getauscht gegen magic mary.....


----------



## Alex1206 (7. April 2016)

Genau das Thema Reifen und Schlauch ist mir aufgefallen. Den LRS fahre ich auch. Tubeless? Procore wäre auch noch eine Idee wenn es härter zugeht. Toller Aufbau.


----------



## bremer87 (7. April 2016)

Habe die eclipse Schläuche in den marys drinne gelassen.... Bisher keine probleme... Ja der laufradsatz ist schon echt leicht.... Bin gespannt wie er sich so auf Dauer schlägt.... danke


----------



## Zaskarpeter (8. April 2016)

Endlich ist auch mein CJ angekommen.




gleich mal den LRS reingehalten


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. April 2016)

Sehr Schick.... an die Farbkombie habe ich auch erst gedacht. Dann hab ich mich aber umentschieden.  Nun wirds halt klassich schwarz bei mir. 
Ist deins auch ein "L"?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (10. April 2016)

Hier mal meins. 
Der Hinterbau ist echt der Hammer. Größe L passt auch bei 1.94m mit 60 Vorbau. Ich finde das Tretlager sitzt rel. Tief? Freu mich schon auf den ersten Bikeparkeinsatz Plan für die nächsten Umbauschritte steht auch schon.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (10. April 2016)

Ja ist ein L.
Mal sehen bis wann ich den ganzen Kram passend hier habe und alles montiert bekomme.


----------



## -N0bodY- (10. April 2016)

Hast schon Pedale? 

BC hat gerade was farblich passendes im Angebot: https://www.bike-components.de/de/S...ll-p42684/electric-green-universal-o30070001/

Die hatte ich damals als ich das mit dem Grünen Farbkonzept verfolgt habe auch im Auge gehabt.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (11. April 2016)

Danke für den Tipp, es kommen aber SPDs dran. Entweder die alten oder doch noch ein paar XTR.


----------



## -N0bodY- (12. April 2016)

Bei mir gabs heute zwei e-Mails die mir echt ein Grinsen ins Gesicht gezaubert haben.
Wenn alle klappt, treffen morgen die restlichen Titan Schrauben ein, und noch viel wichtiger, der LRS. 

Entweder ich opfere ein paar überstunden und nehm mir nen halben Tag frei um alles noch morgen Nachmittag/Abend zusammen zu schrauben oder ich warte noch bis zum WE.
Aber wenn alles passt und gut geht, steht am WE wohl die erste Fahrt an. 

Ich bin schon so gespannt auf den Hinterbau und Bommelmasters Gabel.  Wie so ein kleines Kind vor Weihnachten


----------



## Brainman (12. April 2016)

Dann wirst du wohl in den nächsten Tagen das erste mal ein richtig gutes Bike fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (12. April 2016)

Schauen wa mal.... fand die Fanes auch ziehmlich Gut. Aber die war mir dann irgendwie zu schwer und zu heftig.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (14. April 2016)

Ich habe gestern das erste das Lifeline auf meiner Hometrailrunde von 20km bewegt und kam mit einem dicken fetten Grinsen wieder zu Hause an. Ich glaube das Marathonbike bekommt paar Straßenreifen und dann wird nur noch km geknüppelt für die Grundlagen. 
Der Hinterbau ist absolute Sahne, selbst mit den 160mm FW. Schnelle Abfahrten, enge Kurve und Sprünge, das Ding geht echt genial. Wie Brainman gesagt hat, den besten Hinterbau den ich je gefahren bin. Obwohl meins noch rel. Schwer ist mit 15,5kg durch die Hammerschmidt (wird durch die Vyro getauscht) und Coil Dämpfer mit TI Feder (wird gegen den VIVID Air getauscht), liegt es genial in der Luft und ich habe mich sofort wohl und sicher gefühlt.
Ich kann kaum abwarten, das Bike das erste mal im Bikepark zu bewegen. Vorallem wenn die Lyrik vorne noch drin werkelt nächstes Jahr statt der Pike.


----------



## Frameride (14. April 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

wir starten heute unseren Verkauf von Antidote Bikes! 

Ab jetzt ist es möglich, Antidote Rahmen direkt aus Deutschland zu ordern. Momentan haben wir das Carbon Jack, Lifeline und Pacemaker im Sortiment. Es stehen aber noch weitere Highlights in den Startlöchern. Dazu aber zu gegebener Zeit mehr.
Wir werden zum Start die Rahmen etwas billiger anbieten. Optional stehen die Rahmen mit Cane Creek Air/Coil CS Dämpfer und DVO Gabel zur Verfügung. Es ist aber auch ein Fox Fahrwerk möglich. 

Außerdem stellen wir euch auch gerne euer individuelles Wunschbike zusammen!

Besucht unsere Website - www.frameride.de -, unseren Bikemarkt - http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/shop/frameride - oder schreibt uns einfach eine Nachricht.

Euer FrameRide-Team


----------



## Brainman (14. April 2016)

hev4 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> wir starten heute unseren Verkauf von Antidote Bikes!
> 
> ...



Wie sieht das bei euch mit der "Lebenslangen Garantie" aus ?
Mit dem Text hat Antidote selber auch immer geworben. Als ich meinen Rahmen dann Registriert habe, bekomme ich eine Bestätigungsmail in der es dann lediglich 2 Jahre Garantie ab Tag der Bestellung waren. Davon sind dann schon 3 Monate für die Fertigung drauf gegangen. Auf Deutsch, ich hatte ab Erhalt des Rahmens noch 1 Jahr 9 Monate Garantie.
Wenn ihr das mit der "Lebenslange Garantie" nicht explizit schriftlich von Antidote habt, wäre ich mit dem Text auf eurer Webseite vorsichtig.


----------



## Frameride (14. April 2016)

Danke für den Hinweis!
Antidote hat uns das so versichert!
Ich hake da aber nochmal nach!!!
Dank dir!


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2016)

Naja... wie so oft im Leben klappt es nicht immer so wie man es plant.
Schrauben kamen etwas später als geplant. Die Reifen haben rumgezickt wie blöde. Die Ventile waren minimal zu kurz. Und so weiter und so fort.

Jetzt muss ich "nur" noch die Bremsen befüllen und entlüften sowie die Schaltung einstellen. Dann sollte einer ersten Fahrt nichts mehr im Weg stehen.


----------



## Simbl (17. April 2016)

Kommt aber geil das Teil. Wenn alles gut läuft hab ich auch bald ne USD


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2016)

Danke, auch eine vom Cornelius? Oder was wirds bei dir?


----------



## Simbl (17. April 2016)

Ne wird ne Revel


----------



## Brainman (17. April 2016)

Wenn sie dann mal geliefert wird 
Mal sehen wer seine als erstes hat.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2016)

ok.... Die hatte ich gar nicht mehr auf dem Zettel  

Habt Ihr beide eine geordert?


----------



## Simbl (17. April 2016)

Haha. Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Welche Farbe haste den genommen?


----------



## Brainman (17. April 2016)

Gold. Wenn schon den schon und ne schwarze USD habe ich ja nun schon.


----------



## Simbl (17. April 2016)

Ja hab auch eine in Porngold geordert.


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2016)

Bei dir @Brainman kommt die dann ins NanoDH?
Und bei dir @Simbl ins Carbon Jack?


----------



## Simbl (17. April 2016)

Ja kommt ins CarbonJack. Obwohl ich sagen muß das ich letzt nochmal ein Nicolai Geometron unterm Popo hatte und schwer begeistert war.


----------



## -N0bodY- (17. April 2016)

Das Geometron ist doch dieses "Langestreckte" Teil gewesen?


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (17. April 2016)

Wo habt ihr die Revel geordert?


----------



## Simbl (17. April 2016)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Das Geometron ist doch dieses "Langestreckte" Teil gewesen?



Jup, hatte auch meine bedenken. Aber das Teil ist wirklich geil zu fahren. Fährt sich wie ein kleiner DHler.



Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> Wo habt ihr die Revel geordert?



Bei meinem Händler über den deutschen Import. Ich glaub hab sie irgendwann im Dezember/Januar bestellt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (17. April 2016)

Simbl schrieb:


> Bei meinem Händler über den deutschen Import. Ich glaub hab sie irgendwann im Dezember/Januar bestellt.


Goldene Gabeln bestellt man im "Puff"


----------



## Frameride (18. April 2016)

Hallo Brainman,
ich habe nun die schriftliche Bestätigung von Antidote. Auf Erstbesitzer, der auf der Rechnung ausgewiesen ist, gilt eine lebenslange Garantie auf den Rahmen. 
Außerdem kann Antidote Rahmen mit Kratzern oder ähnlichem relativ einfach erneuern. Das kostet etwa 180€. Selbst größere Sachen sind unter Umständen reparabel. 
Grüße
Jan


----------



## Brainman (18. April 2016)

Wenn ihr das jetzt schriftlich habt ist ja alles gut.
Ich gehe auch nicht wirklich davon aus das die Rahmen kaput gehen. 



Simbl schrieb:


> Haha. Ich bin auch mal gespannt. Welche Farbe haste den genommen?


Hab heute eine Mail bekommen das die ersten Gabeln wohl in ca. 14 Tagen in Europa ankommen.


----------



## Simbl (19. April 2016)

Na dann bin ich mal gespannt ob wir da mit dabei sind oder man wieder 3 Jahre bis zur nächsten Charge warten muß


----------



## Frameride (1. Mai 2016)

Unser Testbike


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Mai 2016)

Fast fertig, aber immerhin schon mal fahrbereit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Mai 2016)

Schick.... schön dezent. Das Gelb harmoniert auch ganz schön mit dem Grün.

Aber erzähl mal was zu der Umwerfer Lösung?
Ist der an der ISCG Aufnahme befestigt?
Eigenbau oder gabs da was von Antidote? Gerade auch bzgl. der Leitungsführung. Wie hast das gelöst?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (3. Mai 2016)

Umwerfer ist an einem selbstgefeilten ISCG Adapter angeschraubt, war ein ganz schöner Akt bis das Teil gepasst hat. Die Leitung geht durch und ist mit Kabelbindern an die anderen beiden Leitungen angetüdelt. Ist ein Side-swing Umwerfer(Leitung geht bis ran), andere dürften kaum passen es ist wirklich saueng, kaum einen Millimeter Platz zum Dämpfer.
Die grünen Decals passen ganz gut zum Elox von Gabel und Felgen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (3. Mai 2016)

Also wie ichs mir gedacht hab


----------



## Brainman (28. Juni 2016)

Schon mal jemand am Lifeline den Steuersatz gewechselt ?
Durch die Vertiefungen für die Steuersatz Schalen ist da aber auch gar nichts mehr wo der Steuersatz Austreiber ansetzen könnte.
Jemand ne Idee ?


----------



## q_FTS_p (28. Juni 2016)

Meinen Hope hab ich mit einem Durchschlag und einem Hammer ausgetrieben. War kein Problem. 2013er Lifeline DH Carbon.


----------



## Brainman (28. Juni 2016)

Ich komme mit dem Ausschläger gar nicht an die untere Steuersatzschale ran.
Oben ging raus da die Schale größer ist. Da aber sowas wie ne Hülse drin ist die auch noch dicker ist als die Steuersatzschale komme ich unten gar nicht ran. Hier mal der Blick von oben und diese Kante deckt die untere Schale so ab das eben nichts geht.




zum besseren Verständniss noch ne Skizze.
Wie soll ich da ran kommen ?


----------



## iceis (28. Juni 2016)

Ist zwischen der Hülse und der Steuersatzschale noch ein Spalt?
Weil wenn die nicht aneinander liegen dann kannst ne Gewindestange mit 2 Muttern nehmen und dazwischen ne Beilagscheibe um abwechselnd vorn hinten rechts links die Schale mit Sorgfalt rauszubekommen.


----------



## Brainman (28. Juni 2016)

Da ist kein Spalt. Wäre der da käme ich ja auch mit dem Austreiber an die Schale ran. 2-3 mm würden mir ja reichen.


----------



## iceis (28. Juni 2016)

Naja ich dachte jetzt eher an einen Spalt von 1mm oder sogar weniger, da kann ich mir vorstellen rutscht der Ausschläger drüber, den Ausschläger den ich kenne hat keine scharfen Kannten und diese Kannten stehen auch nicht in so steilen Winkel als das sie in so einen kleinen Spalt halt finden könnten.


----------



## belial901 (28. Juni 2016)

also ich hab meinen alten steuersatz angebohrt und dann ihn mit einer stange rausgeschlagen. schlussendlich war der alte eh nicht mehr zu gebrauchen.
aber ansonsten kann ich dir echt keine antwort geben, hatte das selbe problem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Brainman (28. Juni 2016)

Das ist ja das Dilemma, meiner ist fast neu, sonst wäre es mir auch egal und wäre kein Problem.
Ich habe Antidote mal angeschrieben und gefragt was sie sich dabei gedacht haben. Mal schauen was die sagen.


----------



## belial901 (28. Juni 2016)

bin ich ebenfalls drauf gespannt!


----------



## Brainman (5. Juli 2016)

Nach genau einer Woche kam heute eine Mail.
Antwort: Ich soll doch in einen Fahrradladen gehen, die machen das in 2 Minuten


----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2016)

Ja der Service dort ist nicht mehr so wie früher. Ist deine Revel gekommen weil du den Steuersatz wechseln willst? Hab meine storniert. Mir wurds irgendwann zu blöd und das CarbonJack hab ich auch nimmer dazu.


----------



## Brainman (5. Juli 2016)

Das das bei Antidote nicht mehr so läuft wusste ich ja aber das es so schlimm ist hätte ich nicht gedacht.
Ne die Revel habe ich noch nicht, werde meine aber auch stornieren. Ist mir inzwischen zu blöd das ganze.
Ich meine wie lange warte ich jetzt ? Ach ja über 1 1/2 Jahre !!!

Ich will in mein Nano einen Winkelsteueratz pflanzen. Die 64,5 ° sind mir auf dauer nichts.


----------



## belial901 (5. Juli 2016)

willst du es noch flacher?
ich hab mir offset bushings rein getan. schön flach und noch etwas tieferes tretlager. bin sehr zufrieden damit.

zum radladen...


----------



## Brainman (19. Juli 2016)

In der zweiten Mail kam der Vorschlag ich solle es doch mal mit einem Schraubenzieher probieren 
Hat sich inzwischen aber auch erledigt.






Hab gerade mal die neue Webseite von Antidote durchwühlt und festgestellt das es dort kein Nano mehr gibt deshalb hänge ich hier mal als Info die Geodaten an.

Lifeline NNano DH Größe "M"



Lifeline Nano DH Größe "L"




Hab auch gesehen das sich an dem Lifeline DH woll auch ein paar Kleinigkeiten geändert haben.


----------



## Frameride (28. August 2016)

findet ihr die Fox 36 oder die Pike besser im Bike?


----------



## iceis (28. August 2016)

Optisch finde ich müsste die 36 schwarze Standrohre haben.
Die Farben am Casting passen besser weil die der Pike mir zu viel Weiß beinhalten.
Aber mal abgesehen von der Optik.
Die 36 ist die bessere Gabel, der Hinterbau wird mit gut eingestellten CCDB der Pike davonfahren wollen^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frameride (28. August 2016)

Danke für dein Feedback!
Ich finde allerdings die Pike deutlich besser. Sie fühlt sich für mich im Bike besser an als die 36er. Hab mir tatsächlich mehr erwatet von der Gabel!


----------



## -N0bodY- (28. August 2016)

Die beste Gabel im Carbon Jack ist eh die SC Upside Down vom Bommelmaster


----------



## Frameride (28. August 2016)

Die würde ich auch gern mal ausprobieren!


----------



## belial901 (28. August 2016)

Was zum Teufel ist das für eine Frage? Müsstest nicht du am besten wissen, welche gabel besser arbeitet bzw. mit dem Hinterbau besser harmoniert?
Ich würde die Charger einer Fox bevorzugen.


----------



## Frameride (28. August 2016)

War eine optische Frage  Sorry! War sehr missverständlich!


----------



## belial901 (28. August 2016)

Funktion > Optik!

Nun meine vorherige Antwort kommt recht unfreundlich rüber. Sollte eigentlich ein lustiges Anschnauzen sein.

Aber mal ehrlich. Wenn das ganze weiße Zeug von der Pike runternimmst, dann müsste es optisch noch besser passen - imo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (29. August 2016)

belial901 schrieb:


> Ich würde die Charger einer Fox bevorzugen.



Vorteil der 36 sehe ich bei der extern einstellbaren HSC.
Kann mir gut vorstellen das man mit dem CCDB am Heck nicht in den Bereich kommt mit der Pike wo man sagen kann, jetzt ist es Harmonie.
Von knackenden Gabelschäften hab ich von der 36 auch noch nix mitbekommen.
Aber wie du schon sagst, der Fahrer entscheidet was ihm zusagt.


----------



## -N0bodY- (7. September 2016)

@Frameride:

wisst Ihr/Du ob das hier nur ne einmalige Geschichte ist/war oder ob es die Rahmen jetzt auch in "Farbe" gibt?





Das Blau schaut jedenfalls echt mega gut aus. Scheint nen "pearl effect" Lack zu sein.


----------



## Frameride (7. September 2016)

Hi,
Der Rahmen wird ab jetzt so angeboten. Es ist eine ziemlich aufwendige Lackierung die im Licht ein wenig funkelt. Kostet 150€ Aufpreis!
In Zukunft sind noch weitere Farben geplant. Momentan wird Ferrari rot getestet. Es wird aber zunächst nur dieses Himmel Blau als Option geben.


----------



## svenson69 (7. September 2016)

Frameride schrieb:


> Hi,
> Der Rahmen wird ab jetzt so angeboten. Es ist eine ziemlich aufwendige Lackierung die im Licht ein wenig funkelt. Kostet 150€ Aufpreis!
> In Zukunft sind noch weitere Farben geplant. Momentan wird Ferrari rot getestet. Es wird aber zunächst nur dieses Himmel Blau als Option geben.


Machen die das auch noch nachträglich?
Also bei gebrauchten Rahmen
Nur Jack oder auch das Lifeline?


----------



## belial901 (7. September 2016)

hat eigentlich jemand von euch ein lifeline in L rumliegen? bzw würde gegen ein M tauschen? (auch gegen aufpreis) - mir würde auch nur das vordere rahmendreieck reichen.


----------



## -N0bodY- (8. September 2016)

svenson69 schrieb:


> Machen die das auch noch nachträglich?
> Also bei gebrauchten Rahmen.....?



Also das würd mich auch interessieren


----------



## Frameride (8. September 2016)

das Problem sind die Decals. Die werden verschwinden. Außerdem wird je nach bestehender Klarlackqualität das Ergebnis dementsprechend!
Theoretisch könnt ihr das bei jedem Lackierer auch selbst machen lassen. Einzig die lebenslange Garantie wird darunter leiden. 
In Bezug auf die Decals könnt ihr euch an uns wenden. Wir können die nachträglich in etliche Farben noch anbieten.
Ich werde die nachträgliche Lackierung nochmal bei Antidote ansprechen. Da gehts momentan aber drunter und drüber wegen dem Darkmatter!


----------



## Frameride (9. September 2016)

Neue Infos
Es ist möglich den alten Rahmen neu lackieren zu lassen. Die Jungs haben aber schlechte Erfahrungen mit reiner “Neulackierung“ gemacht. Das heißt das Sky Blue wird nur in Verbindung mit einer komplett “Renovierung“ angeboten. Im Zuge dieser wird der Rahmen gesäubert und notfalls repariert und die kompletten Lager erneuert. Kostenpunkt 250€. Danach wird die Keramik Lackierung mit Pearl Effekt gemacht. Kostenpunkt 150€. Das heißt zusammen 400€. Danach ist der Rahmen aber wieder wie neu. Dazu kommt noch der Versand von jeweils hin und zurück rund 35€ mit DPD. Die ganze Aktion ist auf 99 Stück limitiert. Ich hoffe ich konnte euch helfen.


----------



## Feanor90 (13. September 2016)

Also ich muss mal ein Lanze für Frameride brechen. Hab Sonntag Nacht eine Mail mit einem großen Fragenkatalog an Frameride geschickt und hatte Mo um 7 Uhr auf fast alle Fragen eine Antwort. Jan ist echt bemüht alle Frage zu beantworten, dass sogar ausserhalb von normalen Arbeitszeiten. Wenn jetzt noch meine letzten Wünsche erfüllt werden können, freue ich mich auf mein Carbon Jack .


----------



## belial901 (13. September 2016)

kann ich nur bestätigen. meine frage hat er auch innerhalb von 10!min beantwortet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (14. September 2016)

Grüße,

hat jemand noch für das Lifeline ein paar Umlenkhebel auf 200mm Federweg bei sich rum liegen, die er nicht mehr brauch?
Oder könnte mir einer mal auf einem weißen Blatt Papier abzeichnen (Umrisse), ein paar Maße dran schreiben und einscannen? Ich will gern mal was probieren.
Wäre super wenn das klappen würde!

VG

PS: hier mal ein Bild von meinem mit blauen Decals. Lenker kommt noch anders und Sattel auch.


----------



## belial901 (14. September 2016)

ich könnte sie dir leihen. seit ich die 160er dran habe, bin ich schwersten herzens am überlegen die 200er, den ccdbair und die dorado verstauben zu lassen 
der geshimmte kage rc und die 180er lyrik gehen einfach viel zu gut


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (14. September 2016)

das klingt gut. ich habe dir ne PN geschrieben.


----------



## svenson69 (14. September 2016)

belial901 schrieb:


> ich könnte sie dir leihen. seit ich die 160er dran habe, bin ich schwersten herzens am überlegen die 200er, den ccdbair und die dorado verstauben zu lassen
> der geshimmte kage rc und die 180er lyrik gehen einfach viel zu gut



Wenn du denn CCAir nicht mehr brauchst, ich hätte vielleicht Interesse dran
Überleg meinen Coil gegen einen Air zu tauschen.
Hat hier jemand vielleicht ein Vergleich zu beiden?


----------



## belial901 (15. September 2016)

naja, das problem ist, er ist mehr oder weniger aus der ersten oder zweiten serie. das heisst, ich habe ihn auf eine 4slot highflow inner air can umgebaut (das war noch bevor es die 6slot high flow air can gab). ergo: durch meine mail gabs die dann komischerweise ein paar monate später im handel. zudem habe ich schon die stahlstange gewelchselt.
und naja. es ist mein einziger funktionierender 240er dämpfer den ich hier rumliegen hab. deshalb wird sich wohl leider nichts ausgehen.

prinzipiell den vergleich vom air zum coil: vom normalen federverhalten sind sie sehr ähnlich - falls die highflow inner air can drin ist, das müsste nach 2012 standard sein (besonders wenn die XV air can installiert ist). etwas mehr endprogression bietet der air dann allerdings doch. dafür bietet der coil insgesamt ein angenehmeres und sanfteres, insgesamt satteres ansprechverhalten und eben eine linearere kennlinie.

im lifeline kann ich ehrlich gesagt den coil eher empfehlen, da die anlenkung des rahmens schon recht progressiv ist. da lieber einen hunderter für eine titan oder SA springs ausgeben und direkt beim coil bleiben (oder so wie ich. den 222er kage rc bei lord helmchen tunen lassen )


----------



## Feanor90 (15. September 2016)

Irgendwer im Harz mit einem CarbonJack M oder L unterwegs der mich mal probesitzen lassen würde ?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (16. September 2016)

Wenn du bis zum nächsten Wochenende warten kannst. Da sind wir in Schierke und ich hab mein CJ in Größe L dabei.


----------



## Feanor90 (16. September 2016)

Hört sich gut an. Ist dann vom 23 bis 25 ?


----------



## savo (26. September 2016)

Hello! I'm italian and I'm really interested in the Antidote Carbon Jack but I'm not finding great info about this frame on the Internet.
Since I see there are some owners here ... can someone put a small review, or tell me how it actually rides (both climbing and descending) and how it compares to other enduro bikes?

and a practical question, as I like big tires... how big a tire can fit in the rear? would a true 2.5 like a WTB Breackout fit (it's a very tall tire, not smaller than some of the new crop of 2.8s semifat)?

Thank you very much!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## savo (14. Oktober 2016)

Hi again, do someone know what tool I need to undo the bottom bracket concentric pivot?  and what size bearings are in that pivot?
I mean... in a Carbonjack frame. thanks.


----------



## Feanor90 (28. Dezember 2016)

Hi Jungs was fahrt ihr für Steuersätze im CJ ? Irgendwer Erfahrungen mit dem Flatstack von Reset Racing gemacht ?


----------



## Simbl (28. Dezember 2016)

Der Flatstack passt ohne Probleme und macht auch keine.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (28. Dezember 2016)

Hope, auch alles gut


----------



## flowcountry (28. Dezember 2016)

Antidote ist jetzt auch in der Schweiz über "Bike the World" erhältlich. Sowohl über ihren Online Shop, wie auch durch den Händler des Vertrauens. Wie von ihnen gewohnt kann man sich wohl auch bei Antidote Bikes in der Schweiz über einen super Service/Kontakt freuen 
www.biketheworld.ch


----------



## flowcountry (28. Dezember 2016)

savo schrieb:


> Hi again, do someone know what tool I need to undo the bottom bracket concentric pivot?  and what size bearings are in that pivot?
> I mean... in a Carbonjack frame. thanks.



As much as I know, the tool needed Comes with the Carbonjack Frame. If you don't have it anymore contact your local Antidote Distributor or get in touch with www.biketheworld.ch or www.frameride.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## savo (28. Dezember 2016)

flowcountry schrieb:


> As much as I know, the tool needed Comes with the Carbonjack Frame. If you don't have it anymore contact your local Antidote Distributor or get in touch with www.biketheworld.ch or www.frameride.de


Thank you, I got already in touch with the Antidote guys and they should have sent me the tools, it's 4 weeks ago so hope they've not got lost in the mail... 

As an headset I'm using a Cane Creek 40.

I also found out that a maxxis 2.8 tire can fit in the rear, no problem. I'm now using a rekon on i45 rim, but I'll go back to 2.5 as spring come when trails will get faster and rides longer.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (2. Januar 2017)

So zusammen,

nach reiflichen überlegen, werde ich mein Lifeline Nano DH verkaufen, da es mir wie anfänglich gedacht am Ende doch zu klein ist. Würde es gern behalten aber eine Nummer größer wäre optimal für mich.
Was denkt ihr kann ich verlangen für BJ 2014?

Viele Grüße und gesundes neues in die Runde!


----------



## Simbl (2. Januar 2017)

Wenn es nur um den Rahmen geht denk ich mal so um die 1200-1500 je nach Zustand. Leider gehen die 26"er nur noch sehr schwer weg. Haste Bilder?


----------



## svenson69 (2. Januar 2017)

Lupin the 3rd schrieb:


> So zusammen,
> 
> nach reiflichen überlegen, werde ich mein Lifeline Nano DH verkaufen, da es mir wie anfänglich gedacht am Ende doch zu klein ist. Würde es gern behalten aber eine Nummer größer wäre optimal für mich.
> Was denkt ihr kann ich verlangen für BJ 2014?
> ...



Ich habe für mein komplettes 2014 Lifeline DH(siehe Album) noch 3200€ bekommen.
Hatte aber auch länger gedauert bis da der richtige Käufer gefunden wurde.
Das mit 26zoll schreckt die meisten ab.


----------



## belial901 (2. Januar 2017)

ja, weil 26 ist ja so unglaublich unfahrbar  
ich kanns gar net verstehen wie ich überhaupt den berg runterkomme!


----------



## Feanor90 (2. Januar 2017)

belial901 schrieb:


> ja, weil 26 ist ja so unglaublich unfahrbar
> ich kanns gar net verstehen wie ich überhaupt den berg runterkomme!


geht denk ich ehr darum Neuteile und Co zu finden...


----------



## belial901 (3. Januar 2017)

da musst du mal die aktuellen bikepark und auch tastatur helden mit ihren boliden und die ganzen 27er enduristen hören, wie sie rumspritzen, dass 27 soo viel besser ist


----------



## Feanor90 (3. Januar 2017)

belial901 schrieb:


> da musst du mal die aktuellen bikepark und auch tastatur helden mit ihren boliden und die ganzen 27er enduristen hören, wie sie rumspritzen, dass 27 soo viel besser ist



ich fahr auch 27.5 so ist es nicht aber zum Großenteil deswegen weil es das CarbonJack in 27.5 gibt und es mir beim Probesitzen und fahren zu gesagt hat. Persönlich gesehen merke ich erst bei 29" richtige unterschied beim Thema Überrollverhalten  die 26-27.5 diskussion find ich er aber den + Größen interessant. Aber Gut wird off Topic.


----------



## Brainman (3. Januar 2017)

Wenn ich meine High Roller richtig aufpumpe komme ich auch auf 27"


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (3. Januar 2017)

@Simbl  Bilder mach ich gerne am Wochenende, bin noch unterwegs. weiter oben im Post #353 findest du ein Gesamtbild.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Duc851 (21. Januar 2017)

Sorry wenn ich hier so rein grätsche. Ich suche ein Bike, welches im vorderen Rahmendreieck viel Platz bietet um eine Tasche anbringen zu können. Ziel der Übung sind Mehrtagestouren mit Zelt, Schlafsack und Isomatte. Wenn ich das alles in einen Rucksack bekommen möchte kollidieren Helm und Rucksack und mir faulen bei dem Gewicht die Eier ab. Bei den Randbedingungen scheint das Lifeline Nano Dh gut geeignet. Es soll ja auch ganz gut bergauf gehen. Bergab bin ich von meiner Fanes ganz schön verwöhnt.Da möchte ich keine Abstriche machen müssen. Bei 1.82m brauche ich wohl eine L. Ich denke der DH Rahmen sollte eine Rahmentasche mit max. 5kg schon aushalten. Hat zufällig jemand ein Bild, wie bei einem Nano in L die Umlenkhebel stehen wenn der Dämpfer ganz eingefedert ist? Falls jemand seinen Rahmen zufällig los werden möchte kann er sich ja mal bei mir melden


----------



## Zaskarpeter (21. Januar 2017)

Ich bin auch 1,82 und hab ein Carbonjack in L, welches ich dir für Touren eher empfehlen würde. Ist auch alles andere als Leichtbau ;-)


----------



## Duc851 (21. Januar 2017)

Beim CarbonJack sieht es so aus, als würden sich die Umlenkhebel beim Einfedern weiter in das Rahmendreieck bewegen als beim Nano oder sehe ich das falsch?


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (23. Januar 2017)

So Entscheidung ist gefallen, das Lifeline bleibt und der Umbau hat begonnen.
Hat schon mal einer beim Lifeline eine verstellbare Sattelstütze mit Remote (keine Stealth) verbaut? wenn ja wie habt ihr das mit der Leitungsführung gemacht. Da bin ich gerade noch ein bisschen am grübeln, wie ich das gescheit anstellen kann.

Danke an die Runde!


----------



## Brainman (23. Januar 2017)

Ich habe hin und wieder eine Fox dran. Eine wirklich schöne Lösung gibt es nicht da die Leitung ja irgendwo hin muss wenn man sie absenkt.
Ich finde das es am Oberrohr lang einigermaßen geht. Mach es einfach so wie es deiner Meinung nach am besten aussieht.
Finde es etwas schade das Antidot das ganze nicht Stealth Fähig gemacht hat.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (23. Januar 2017)

Danke dir. Ja das finde ich auch sehr schade.
Naja ich habe das am Oberrohr auch schon überlegt und dann mit sowas zu führen, damit es einigermaßen ordentlich aussieht.
https://www.rosebikes.de/artikel/xtreme-stick-on-pro-leitungshalter/aid:160927
Ich werde die mir mal bestellen und testen ob das geht.


----------



## Brainman (23. Januar 2017)

Genau die habe ich auch benutzt. Die sind ganz o.k. und man kann sie immer mal brauchen.


----------



## Simbl (23. Januar 2017)

Oder nimm doch einfach die Magura Stütze. Dann brauchste kein Kabel verlegen


----------



## belial901 (23. Januar 2017)

eine normale sattelklemme tuts auch 
find ich gut dass du dich zum umbau ebtschieden hast
hab mir ja grad ein L zugelegt. im moment im dh aufbau lässts sich definitiv besser treten als damals im enduroaufbau und rahmengröße M


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (23. Januar 2017)

Na dann lag ich ja garnicht so falsch. 
@Brainman wie hast du deinen Steuersatz letztendlich rausbekommen? Zerstörungsfrei?
Oben habe ich raus. Unten, ziere ich mich noch ein wenig meinen kaputt zu machen.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (24. Januar 2017)

Hallo zusammen.
Mal ne Frage an die CarbonJack-Besitzer:
Wie habt ihr die Flaschenhalter (wenn vorhanden) im Rahmendreieck befestigt?

Vielen Dank schonmal.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (24. Januar 2017)

Na mit den zwei Schrauben wie an jedem anderen Bike auch ;-)
Spaß beiseite, es gibt, glaube ich auch Bikes ohne die passenden Gewinde. Ich hab meinen Rahmen mit bestellt, Flasche, auch ne große passt gut rein.


----------



## DigitalEclipse (25. Januar 2017)

Hi, Vielen Dank.
Hab die Info heute Morgen von Frameride erhalten, dass man den Rahmen auch mit Flaschenhalterösen bestellen kann.
Hat sich also schon erledigt.


----------



## belial901 (25. Januar 2017)

was für eine schandtat da eine flasche reinzuklemmen


----------



## Zaskarpeter (5. Februar 2017)

Hatte zum Einbau der Titanschrauben den Dämpfer draußen und hab gleich mal ein Bild im eingefederten Zustand gemacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (5. Februar 2017)

Ohjee.... Ein Carbon Jack mit Flaschenhalter.


----------



## Brainman (5. Februar 2017)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Hatte zum Einbau der Titanschrauben den Dämpfer draußen und hab gleich mal ein Bild im eingefederten Zustand gemacht


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (6. Februar 2017)

ganz schön eng, wäre nicht ne vyrokurbel eine Alternative?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (6. Februar 2017)

Ja wäre echt eine Alternative gewesen


----------



## Feanor90 (22. Februar 2017)

Schon wer Erfahrungen mit dem EXT im Antidote gemacht ?


----------



## q_FTS_p (23. Februar 2017)

Das Darkmatter-Rahmenset gibts schon im Bikemarkt neu vom Händler; aber noch keine Infos seitens Antidote auf der HP.


----------



## Frameride (23. Februar 2017)

Jupp,
Es gab noch kein offizielles Release. Wir haben aber letzte Woche unseren ersten Rahmen bekommen und haben noch ein gewisses pre-release Kontingent! Wer Interesse hat kann uns gerne anschreiben.


----------



## Feanor90 (5. März 2017)

Hi Jungs,
hab heute mit easy frame geschrieben. So wie es aussieht werd ich meinen CarbonJack zu den Jungs schicken, dass heißt es wird demnächst Rahmenfolie Kits von easy frame fürs CarbonJack geben.


----------



## cyraes (9. März 2017)

Guten Tag! leute!

Habe mir jetzt jede Seite von diesem Thread durch gelesen *schwitz*
Komme aus Österreich kleines deutsche eck Leogang Bikepark  sag ich mal (Viele berge viele Steile Berge) und suche deswegen ein leichtes gutes Enduro bin auf das Carbon Jack gekommen nur will ich wissen wieviel KG möglich sind mit den Parts die ihr verbaut habt oder auch möglich sind und dies kosten dafür es is ihrgend wie schwer da Anhaltspunkte zu finden.
Wenn ihr so nett seid schreibt es mir hier oder per PN " Wenn der Preis hoch ist haha".
Natürlich nur die Größe M und 27,5 zoll haben bin 1,79 m groß denk das passt

Danke euch

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Cy


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (23. März 2017)

Morgen zusammen,

Kurze Frage an die Lifeline besitzer, wieviel Platz habt ihr mit der Kurbel zur Kettenstrebe auf de linken Seite? Antriebsseitig habe ca. 9mm und auf der anderen nur 5mm. Ist das bei euch auch so? Ich habe ja keine Spacer drunter, da ja 73mm die Tretlagerbreite ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zaskarpeter (23. März 2017)

Auch bei 73mm gehört auf der Antriebsseite ein Spacer drunter. Es sei denn du klemmst ne Kefü mit. (bei 68 dann rechts zwei und links einer)


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (23. März 2017)

das löst ja dann m nicht mein problem, dann wird auf der Abstand auf der Antriebsseite noch grösser und auf der nicht-Antriebsseite bleibt ja dann so. Mir geht's ja um die nich-Antriebsseite, da schein mir der Abstand etwas zu gering.


----------



## belial901 (23. März 2017)

mach dir mal nicht ins hemd. heut abend schau ich bei meinem mal. aber was ich mich so wage erinnern kann, ists bei mir ebenfalls recht knapp.


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (23. März 2017)

mach ich mir auch nicht, mich nervt nur das das mein Fuss hinten an der Kettenstrebe schleift, oder das liegt an meinen Krüppelfüssen


----------



## belial901 (23. März 2017)

nun das problem hatte/hätte ich auch wenn ich flats fahre/fahren würde.

aber ich bezweifle mal stark, dass ein paar millimeter breiter deine füsse nicht mehr schleifen ließen. 

nimm einfach etwas 3M folie, dann verkratzt du den schönen rahmen nimmer


----------



## Zaskarpeter (23. März 2017)

Naja hätte ich mal gewissenhafter lesen sollen ;-) Vielleicht eine etwas ungünstige Innenlager Kurbel Kombination?
Am Spezialiced hatte ich mich auch mal gewundert wieso mein linker Schuh immer so blau ist bis ich die blanke Stelle am Rahmen gefunden hab. Obwohl da beide Seiten gleich weg waren.


----------



## iceis (24. März 2017)

@Lupin the 3rd
Welche Innenlager-Kurbel-Kombination ist es denn?
Bei GXP und 73mm gilt, keine Spacer, bei HT2 einen Antriebsseitig.


----------



## belial901 (26. März 2017)

hab mal nachgemessen, ich habe in etwa links und rechts gleich viel/wenig abstand zur kettenstrebe. sind in etwa 5mm. ich habe an der antriebsseite 2 spacer drin, auf der anderen keinen. fahre eine alte xtr kurbel in 175mm und dessen lager.


----------



## iceis (26. März 2017)

2,5mm Spacer Antriebsseitig bei HT2 normalerweise.
Mehr kann ich dazu nicht mehr sagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Lupin the 3rd (27. März 2017)

danke, dann passt es denke ich. Ich fahre eine X.0 Kurbel in 175mm. GXP Lager ohne Spacer so wie beschrieben.


----------



## Duc851 (14. April 2017)

Hallo Zusammen,

kann mir einer sagen, ob das hier ein aktueller Rahmen oder ein alter Rahmen ist? Und wäre der zum Nano umbaubar? Kann ne Tapered Gabel gefahren werden?
http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/892949-antidote-lifeline-grosse-l-sonderanfertigung


----------



## Brainman (14. April 2017)

Duc851 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> 
> kann mir einer sagen, ob das hier ein aktueller Rahmen oder ein alter Rahmen ist? Und wäre der zum Nano umbaubar? Kann ne Tapered Gabel gefahren werden?
> http://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/article/892949-antidote-lifeline-grosse-l-sonderanfertigung



Das ist ein Rahmen von 2015 (Baugleich mit den 2017er Modelen) und kann mit den entsprechenden umlenk hebeln zum Nano umgebaut werden. Tapered Gabel geht natürlich, der hat ein 1.5er Steuerrohr


----------



## Lupin the 3rd (17. Mai 2017)

So die Herren,

Hier mal mein endgültiger Aufbau. Geht besser als letztes Jahr mit den neuen Parts. Endurotouren gehen super und Bikepark ist das Ding eh ne Messe. 
Da kann die Saison nur gut werden


----------



## Brainman (17. Mai 2017)

Dann mal viel Spaß.

Bei mir ist alle beim alten, sehe auch keinen Grund irgendwas zu ändern


----------



## belial901 (20. Juni 2017)

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theschlaatz (29. August 2017)

Ich habe jetzt auch endlich meinen Traumrahmen bekommen und bin sehr glücklich damit. Der bleibt bei mir und wird nicht mehr aus den Händen gegeben.


----------



## Simbl (29. August 2017)

Sieht hammer geil aus mit der Kowa. Da ich den Rahmen und eine Kowa GF schon mein eigen nennen durfte glaub ich aber kaum das das gut harmoniert. Der Rahmen wiegt um die 3kg, die Gabel zwischen 3 und 3,6kg wenn ich mich noch recht erinnere. Selbst bei meinem Ion 20 hat man die extreme Frontlastigkeit gemerkt. Mitlerweile weiß ich aber das USD und leicht funktioniert. Die Intend ist das beste Beispiel.


----------



## belial901 (29. August 2017)

Ich würd mir definitiv noch die vier löcher für einen directmount vorbau gönnen. So gehts mal gar nicht.
Und ein coil harmoniert wesentlich besser mit dem lifelinehinterbau.
Ansonsten siehts echt hammer aus!

@Lupin the 3rd - ich nehme meinen obrigen post zurück - hab alles wieder bekommen


----------



## svenson69 (29. August 2017)

belial901 schrieb:


> Und ein coil harmoniert wesentlich besser mit dem lifelinehinterbau.



Ich hätte einen CCDB Coil sowohl auch einen Air verbaut. Ich fand den Air deutlich besser 
Alles Geschmacksache


----------



## belial901 (29. August 2017)

Bei einem ccdb kann man aber auch sehr viel falsch machen 
Ich hatte den ccdbair auch drin. Nein danke. Und ja, ich wars warscheinlich auch nicht fähig den gescheit einzustellen 
Im moment fahr ich es aber eh als nano mit einem geshimmten kage 
Der nano ist mmn etwas progressiver, fühlt sich im dh besser an als die 200mm variante. Damit kann ich halt besser bei wurzeln und zugs absprigen und viel spass haben!


----------



## Andy-8045 (22. September 2017)

Hallo, ich überlege mir gerade ein Carbonjack zuzulegen: Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn jemand von euch Erfahrungen mit dem Bike, Fahrverhalten usw. beschreiben würde. Weitere Frage, ich bin 1,76m groß, eher large oder m, eurer Erfahrung nach?
Dankeschön


----------



## belial901 (22. September 2017)

Würde ein L nehmen und evtl nur einen 40mm vorbau falls es dir zu gross ist. Aber an ein grösseres bike gewöhnt man sich schnell!
Ich bin 1,73m - bikes unter 440 reach fühlen sich für mich zu klein an.


----------



## Simbl (22. September 2017)

Ja ich würde auch ein L empfehlen. Das M wär mir mittlerweile zu klein.(175)


----------



## Zaskarpeter (23. September 2017)

je nach zugehöriger Schrittlänge kann L aber auch schon sehr lang werden. Schreib doch mal rein aus welcher Gegend du kommst, eventuell lässt sich ja eine Probefahrt organisieren.


----------



## Andy-8045 (23. September 2017)

Danke für die Antworten, ich bin aus Graz, Österreich. Und würdet ihr das Bike wieder kaufen? Was findet ihr super, was stört euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## theschlaatz (23. September 2017)

Meins steht jetzt auch endlich.


----------



## belial901 (23. September 2017)

was hat sich jetzt zu den fotos auf der seite davor geändert? 
es ist immer noch sehr schön aufgebaut, aber der vorbau geht einfach mal gar net.


----------



## theschlaatz (24. September 2017)

@belial901 
Hatte ich es doch schon mal hochgeladen, sorry.
Hatte es in verschiedenen Kategorien gemacht und extra nocheinmal nachgeschaut.

Der Vorbau soll ja auch nicht gehen, sondern halten!
Was genau ist denn so schlimm an dem Vorbau?


----------



## belial901 (24. September 2017)

Ein schöner direktmount sollte da dran, ist ja eine DC gabel!


----------



## Simbl (24. September 2017)

Manche Kowas hatten keine Löcher dafür. Da würde nur selbst bohren helfen.


----------



## theschlaatz (24. September 2017)

Und zum selbstbohren und Gewinde einziehen fehlt leider die Materialstärke!
Deßhalb habe ich mal neue Kronen entworfen. Müssen nur mal gedruckt werden und dann gefräst.


----------



## Simbl (30. September 2017)

Ich konnt nicht mehr länger Widerstehen. Hab nen Darkmatter Rahmen geshopt


----------



## svenson69 (30. September 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Ich konnt nicht mehr länger Widerstehen. Hab nen Darkmatter Rahmen geshopt



Nicht dein Ernst


----------



## Simbl (30. September 2017)

Doch gestern bestellt. In weiß/schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## svenson69 (30. September 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Doch gestern bestellt. In weiß/schwarz.



Du bist zu arg 
Kommt es als Zweitbike zum Nicolai oder als Ersatz?


----------



## Simbl (30. September 2017)

Ja finds selber zu arg 

Als zweites. Ich glaub das Darkmatter ist nicht Tourentauglich 

Weißt du noch welche Feder ich im Lifeline hatte? 300 oder 350?


----------



## -N0bodY- (30. September 2017)

Wir wollen dann aber auch nen paar Bilder sehen sobald er da ist


----------



## Simbl (30. September 2017)

Mach ich, der Aufbau wird aber noch dauern.


----------



## svenson69 (30. September 2017)

War beides dabei.300 normal, 350 Titan.Die 300er hab ich sogar noch hier


----------



## belial901 (30. September 2017)

Na dann muss ich wohl ebenfalls die neuigkeit preisgeben, hab auch ein dark bestellt 
Aufbau wird allerdings ebenfalls dauern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (30. September 2017)

belial901 schrieb:


> Na dann muss ich wohl ebenfalls die neuigkeit preisgeben, hab auch ein dark bestellt
> Aufbau wird allerdings ebenfalls dauern



Welche Rahmengröße hastn bestellt bei welcher Körpergröße? Bin 175 und hab L geordert. Der kurze Reach bei M hat mir dann doch ein wenig Sorgen gemacht. Der Sattel sollte rechnerisch trotzdem nicht im weg sein. Haste den Rahmen in raw bestellt oder mit Farbe?


----------



## belial901 (30. September 2017)

173 - L
Ich bin noch am überlegen was und wie ich den rahmen anmale. Warscheinlich wirds so ähnlich wie das weiße "new zealand". 
Dämpfer wird der Arma. Gabel soll meine alte dorado werden. Ansonsten muss ich noch schaun.


----------



## Simbl (30. September 2017)

Bin auch bei manchen Sachen noch unschlüssig. Dämpfer wird ein Öhlins TTX und die Gabel vom Bommel. Mit dem Arma machste nix verkehrt. Fahr ich seit nem Jahr im G16 und hat sich bewährt!


----------



## belial901 (1. Oktober 2017)

freut mich zu hören dass der arma fein geht, nicht dass ich mir jetzt was anderes erwartet hätte.
warum ein ttx?


----------



## theschlaatz (1. Oktober 2017)

@Simbl 
Gib mir Bescheid, wenn Du den Rahmen bzw. die Intend Gabel wieder verkaufst.
Wäre aufjedenfall daran interessiert.


----------



## Simbl (1. Oktober 2017)

theschlaatz schrieb:


> @Simbl
> Gib mir Bescheid, wenn Du den Rahmen bzw. die Intend Gabel wieder verkaufst.
> Wäre aufjedenfall daran interessiert.


----------



## Simbl (1. Oktober 2017)

belial901 schrieb:


> freut mich zu hören dass der arma fein geht, nicht dass ich mir jetzt was anderes erwartet hätte.
> warum ein ttx?



Beim Moped hatte ich nur gute Erfahrungen mit Öhlins gemacht. Mal schaun...


----------



## belial901 (2. Oktober 2017)

Nun wir wissen alle, dass moped und radl nicht das selbe sind... 
ich bin trotzdem recht zuversichtlich und freu mich wahnsinnig!


----------



## Simbl (2. November 2017)

Heute angekommen, danke an Jan von Frameride und das Team von Antidote für das Schmuckstück


----------



## belial901 (2. November 2017)

Oh ja! Ich bekomm meins auch bald 
Hab heute aus reinem Zufall den guten Jan getroffen und kennengelernt und durfte dann auf seinem Dark mal eine Runde drehen. Schon sehr geil das Ding. Ich freu mich riesig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -N0bodY- (2. November 2017)

richtig schickes Ding.


----------



## Moritz3788 (8. November 2017)

Sehr sehr geil Simbl!!!
Ich hab vor nem halben Jahr ein Lifeline geschossen
Der Aufbau läuft aber noch, die verbauten teile waren teils alt und durch. 
Ne MT7 muss noch kommen
Wie sind eure Erfahrung mit der Gewichtsverteilung, also Gabel/Rahmen.
Was empfiehlt sich?


----------



## belial901 (8. November 2017)

Mit Dorado (3kg) passts gut, sei es mit dem M und auch dem L Rahmen. Dorado kann ich wärmstens empfehlen, harmoniert sehr gut mit dem Hinterbau. Dämpfer bevorzuge ich Coil.


----------



## Simbl (8. November 2017)

Nehm auf jedenfall nen Coil Dämpfer. Der CCDB ging meiner Meinung nach super.


----------



## svenson69 (8. November 2017)

Simbl schrieb:


> Nehm auf jedenfall nen Coil Dämpfer. Der CCDB ging meiner Meinung nach super.



Da fand ich den CCDB Air besser


----------



## theschlaatz (9. November 2017)

Ich finde der Rock Shox Vivid Air harmoniert super mit dem Hinterbau.
Dazu die Kowa GF an die Front und Spaß haben.
Dorado wäre natürlich auch was.


----------



## theschlaatz (9. November 2017)

Sind eigentlich die Halter für die Leitungen an dem Darkmatter auch genietet?

Ich finde der Einzige Kritikpunkt an dem Antidote Lifeline sind die genieteten Halter!
Meine waren zum größtenteils lose oder waren nicht vorhanden!

Daraufhin habe ich neue vernietet und selbst die werden zum Teil wieder lose.
Blöd beim ausbohren ist, dass die Reste in den Hauptrahmen fallen und man sie nicht wieder herausbekommt.
Außerdem sind die Leitungen unter dem Rahmen verlegt.

Ich habe mal mit Antidote gesprochen und vielleicht lassen die sich was einfallen.
Der Fall wurde an die Designabteilung weitergeleitet.


----------



## Simbl (9. November 2017)

Am Hauptrahmen isses intern, und zur Bremse an der Schwinge sindse genietet.


----------



## Moritz3788 (9. November 2017)

Warum würdet ihr eher zum coil tendieren?
Der Dämpfer ist aktuell das einzige was gut und noch zu gebrauchen ist, ein neuer vivid air
Vorne würde ich gerne ne boxxer Team verbauend, alles andere lässt mein Portmonee nichts anderes zu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andy-8045 (4. Dezember 2017)

Liebe Leute, ich bin jetzt stolzer Besitzer einen Carbonjack-Rahmens, nun geht es um den Dämpfer.
Würde der passen:
https://bikemarkt.mtb-news.de/artic...x-air-can-200x57mm-neuwertig-frischer-service
Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung!


----------



## Simbl (4. Dezember 2017)

Glückwunsch. Von den Maßen her passt er. Nur ob die VX Version die richtige ist weiß ich nicht. Bin einen Inline und einen Fox DHX im CJ gefahren. War aber mit beiden nicht richtig zufrieden. Besonders der Inline ist schnell durchgerauscht. Beim Fox hatte ich aber auch ne zu straffe Feder verbaut.


----------



## Zaskarpeter (4. Dezember 2017)

Original ist bei mir der mit der "normalen" Luftkammer drin und ich habe auch noch einen Spacer verbaut. Im eingefederten Zustand ist es auch saueng zur Schwinge, kann sein das sich das dann dort berührt.


----------



## iceis (4. Dezember 2017)

@Simbl 
Wieviele Sapcer hattest verbaut im Inline?
Denke mit drei großen (maximale Anzahl) geht sich das aus.
Oder haben die beim aktuellen iwas verändert gegenüber dem 2015er?
Kenne jetzt halt auch nur die Linkagediagramme von 2015


----------



## Simbl (4. Dezember 2017)

Hatte aufjedenfall den großen Spacer drinne. Bei noch mehr wurde das Teil viel zu Progressiv.


----------



## Andy-8045 (6. Dezember 2017)

Aha ok, danke für die Antworten, xv passt dann wahrscheinlich eher nicht, weil für progressive und hoch übersetzte Hinterbauten. Das CJ braucht ja einen im Vergleich eher nicht so hohen Druck wenn ich mich nicht täusche, oder...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iceis (6. Dezember 2017)

Mit dem neuen IL Air (weil größere Negativkammer) müsste es besser sein als mit dem alten.


----------



## Simbl (6. Dezember 2017)

Oder schau dir mal den Ext Storia/Arma an. Bekommste abgestimmt und wiegt auch nicht viel mehr wie ein Luftdämpfer. Bin sehr glücklich damit im G16.


----------



## Andy-8045 (6. Dezember 2017)

Ja aber unleistbar...


----------



## Simbl (6. Dezember 2017)

Dann würde ich nach einem „normalen“ Double Barrel Air schaun. Die gibts recht günstig und den bekommste auch original von Antidote ins Carbon Jack. Also geh ich mal davon aus das er funzt.


----------



## belial901 (6. Dezember 2017)

Also wenn du ein CJ da stehen hast, dann komm mir nicht mit zu teuer...
Denn dann hätte es ein Crapra auch getan.


----------



## Moritz3788 (15. Dezember 2017)

Ich hätte mal ne frage zum Laufrad bzw naben Thema beim lifeline.
Ich möchte mir gerne einen lauftadsatz bauen finde allerdings keine bis sehr wenig naben mit 150/12 und Kompatibilität mit Shimano 10x (Saint).

Habt ihr tips oder Ideen was man nehmen kann?

Danke im Voraus


----------



## belial901 (15. Dezember 2017)

Also ich kann die tune mk Serie sehr empfehlen. Flow mk3, 20x110 vorne, 12x150 hinten. Dt schiss/Sapim mit 2/1.8/2er Speichen bei 1610gr 
Fahr damit schon seit 3 jahren DH. Bloss die hintere Felge hab ich heuer im Frühling mal wegen UST technischen Gründen gewechselt.
Hope v4, dt schiss, Superstar haben gleich gute Naben um fast den halben Preis, dafür halt ca 100gr. schwerer.


----------



## theschlaatz (15. Dezember 2017)

Habe noch einen Mavic Deemax Ultimate zuliegen.


----------



## Simbl (21. Januar 2018)

Endlich fertig:


----------



## -N0bodY- (21. Januar 2018)

Schaut Klasse aus mit dem Weiß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Moritz3788 (23. Januar 2018)

Sehr lecker dein Darkmatter!
Allein der Rahmen ist ne Wucht


----------



## FloriLori (26. Januar 2018)

Sieht super aus. Wie ne sturmtruppe von starwars


----------



## Simbl (26. Januar 2018)

Man achte auf die Ventilkappen


----------



## iceis (26. Januar 2018)

Simbl schrieb:


> Man achte auf die Ventilkappen



Haha^^

14,6kg

lass ich mal so stehen^^


----------



## CrankDome (22. Februar 2018)

hi Leute. Hab seit einiger Zeit das Darkmatter. Bin voll zufrieden mit der Funktion. Wirklich gutes Bike.
AABER ich wolle mal nachfragen ob von euch auch jemande das Problem mit Lackrissen hat? Naemlich unten beim Tretlager wo Antidote schwarz drueberlackiert hab ich bereits den zweiten Lackriss gefunden. Beim ersten mal hab ich den Lack mit einem sehr feinen Schleifpapier abgeschliffen und das Carbon war in ordung. Moechte nur gern wissen ob es daran liegt dass ich in letzter Zeit fast ausschliesslich bei Minustemperaturen fahr und der schwarze Lack ein Problem damit hat oder ob noch jemand Probleme hat.


----------



## -N0bodY- (28. Mai 2018)

Mal ne Frage in die Runde:

Hat wer ne Empfelung für nen Stahlfeder Dämpfer fürs Carbon Jack?
Möchte mal was anderes außer Luft im Heck Probieren. 

Aktuelle Ausbaustufe:


----------



## CrankDome (28. Mai 2018)

-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Hat wer ne Empfelung für nen Stahlfeder Dämpfer fürs Carbon Jack?
> Möchte mal was anderes außer Luft im Heck Probieren.
> ...





-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Mal ne Frage in die Runde:
> 
> Hat wer ne Empfelung für nen Stahlfeder Dämpfer fürs Carbon Jack?
> Möchte mal was anderes außer Luft im Heck Probieren.
> ...


Ich würd jedenfalls den EXT Storia in betracht ziehen


----------



## belial901 (28. Mai 2018)

Mein Arma im Dark läuft schon mal mehr als geil, im Lifeline (Nano) hab ich einen Kage RC von Helmchentuning. Bin damit auch sehr zufrieden.
Ich hab allerdings zweifel, ob der Storia bzw Arma ins Lifeline passt.


EDIT: jetzt komm ich erst mit. Das ist ein Carbojack... Na da kann ich nicht mitreden.
Jedenfalls starker aufbau! Ich war seit dezember auf meine Direttissimas...


----------



## theschlaatz (31. Mai 2018)

Umbau auf Carbonfelgen mit Tune King & Kong. Außerdem die Intend Infinity.
14,4Kg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincenttech (5. Juni 2018)

Hab lange hier mitgelesen und dachte mir ich poste mal mein gutes Stück. *Antidote Lifeline Nano DH* (165mm Federweg hinten, 170mm vorne) Auf dem Bild noch mit einem DHX 5 zu sehen aber jetzt mit einem CCDB Air CS. Gewicht liegt bei stolzen 13,30kg


----------



## Duc851 (15. Juli 2018)

Zaskarpeter schrieb:


> Fast fertig, aber immerhin schon mal fahrbereit.



Wie viele Zähne hat dein kleines Kettenblatt und wie viel Platz ist bis zur Schwinge wenn du auf dem kleinen KB fährst?


----------



## Zaskarpeter (15. Juli 2018)

War ein 24er und Platz war genug. Richtig eng war es mit dem Umwerfer. Trotz abschleifen ca. 0,3 mm zum Dämpfer. Mit anderem Dämpfer passte es dann schon nicht mehr. Bin mittlerweile auch mit 1x11 unterwegs mit den entsprechenden Abstrichen am Berg.


----------



## Duc851 (15. Juli 2018)

Würdest du mir dann evt. deinen Adapter verkaufen? Dann muss ich nicht selbst feilen.


----------



## Feanor90 (5. August 2018)

Da ich grade am Aufbau/Umbauen bin einige Fragen an euch: 

1. Gibt es irgendwo dokumentiert mit wie viel Drehmoment ich welche Schraube anziehen darf? Besonders die Schrauben bei der Dämpferaufnahme und dem Schaltauge wären interessant. hab gesehen das die meisten Schrauben A2-70er sind. 
2. Wenn ich das richtig sehe ist die Hinterachse 3-Teilig hat die irgendwer schon mal komplett auseinander genommen? Würde gern die Schrauben tauschen. 
3. Hat irgendwer auch einen EXT Dämpfer und will ihn nach der Saison Richtung Service schicken? Versand für zwei Dämpfer wäre deutlich günstiger


----------



## Andy-8045 (5. August 2018)

Ich schalte mich dazu, kann mir jemand genau beantworten welches Innenlager welchen Kurbeltyp ich für das Carbonjack benötige?
Dankeschön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (5. August 2018)

Bei mir ist es BB92. Sram BB92 auf GXP funktioniert super. Reset Racing X-Press 92 geht auch.


----------



## Feanor90 (8. August 2018)

Fährt jemand den EXT im Antidote? Um ehrlich zu sein bin ich grade etwas genervt. Mein Storia passt nicht in die untere Aufnahme da fehlen 2 mm damit er passt. Die Jungs von Antidote antworteten nicht auf meine Mail. Irgendwer ne Idee was da los ist?


----------



## belial901 (9. August 2018)

Die Jungs von Antidote sind Arschlöcher; ums mal ganz harmlos auszudrücken


----------



## Feanor90 (9. August 2018)

belial901 schrieb:


> Die Jungs von Antidote sind Arschlöcher; ums mal ganz harmlos auszudrücken


Darf man fragen wie du zu dieser Aussage kommst?

Edit: Grund für die Inkompatibilität gefunden, EXT hat anscheinend beim Versionswechsel (erkennbar daran das der unter Teile schwarz ist, das untere Dämpferauge von den Wandstärker schmaler ausgelegt. Mal gucken ob sich Antidote dazu äußert und ne Lösung hat wenn nicht Pfeile ich mir da Platz (so mächtig wie die Aufnahme ausgelegt ist sollte das unproblematisch sein). Beim Ausbau der der Dämpferaufnahme hab ich festgestellt das die auf einem DU-Lager steht, das werde ich gleich gegen ein IGUS Lager inkl. Welle wechseln.... Wenn das so weitergeht mach ich ne Aufbau Story auf...


----------



## Feanor90 (9. August 2018)

Grade Mail von Frame Ride bekommen. Jan ist auch unzufrieden über die Kommunikationskultur und stellt deswegen den Vertrieb von Antidote wohl ein. Irgendeiner ne Idee wie man Kontakt zu Antidote bekommt?


----------



## belial901 (9. August 2018)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Grade Mail von Frame Ride bekommen. Jan ist auch unzufrieden über die Kommunikationskultur und stellt deswegen den Vertrieb von Antidote wohl ein. Irgendeiner ne Idee wie man Kontakt zu Antidote bekommt?



Bin ebenfalls sehr zufriedener Kunde beim Jan.

Meine Story schreib ich mal die Tage!


----------



## Feanor90 (9. August 2018)

belial901 schrieb:


> Bin ebenfalls sehr zufriedener Kunde beim Jan.
> 
> Meine Story schreib ich mal die Tage!



Irgendwas hakt da, vor nen paar Monate hab ich selbst Sonntags Mails von Antidote bekommen. Kotzt mich grade ein wenig an weil ich mir Gedanken darüber mach was passiert wenn ich mal ernsthafte Probleme habe.


----------



## Simbl (9. August 2018)

Vielleicht haben die einfach gerade Urlaub?


----------



## Vincenttech (9. August 2018)

Hi, 
Kann gar nicht nachvollziehen was es da für Probleme bei Antidote gibt. Muss aber auch sagen ich kenne die Jungs von Antidote persönlich und der Gründer kommt aus der gleichen kleinen Stadt wie Ich. Also wir kennen uns. Werde aber euer Misstrauen/Feedback an ihn gleich weiterleiten.
Dazu sei gesagt, @Simbl hat recht, die meisten von den Jungs sind grad auf Urlaub oder machen selber die BikeParks unsicher. Sind auch nur Menschen.
Ride on,
-Vincent


----------



## Feanor90 (9. August 2018)

Vincenttech schrieb:


> Hi,
> Kann gar nicht nachvollziehen was es da für Probleme bei Antidote gibt. Muss aber auch sagen ich kenne die Jungs von Antidote persönlich und der Gründer kommt aus der gleichen kleinen Stadt wie Ich. Also wir kennen uns. Werde aber euer Misstrauen/Feedback an ihn gleich weiterleiten.
> Dazu sei gesagt, @Simbl hat recht, die meisten von den Jungs sind grad auf Urlaub oder machen selber die BikeParks unsicher. Sind auch nur Menschen.
> Ride on,
> -Vincent



Also bei [email protected] passiert garnichts, bei [email protected] hat sich jetzt George gemeldet. Meine Frage nach Jersey und Schraubensatz in Gold oder Schwarz blieben bis jetzt unbeantwortet... Das Leute Urlaub habe ist vollkommen OK dann soll sie einfach ne Auto-Antwort einrichten, dann weiß man Bescheid und fertig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vincenttech (9. August 2018)

Die order mail hat nie wirklich funktioniert... Jersys sind Out of Stock und sind wieder erhältlich wenn mehr nachfrage ist. (Hab ich so gehört, war jetzt keine verlässliche Quelle)
Wenn du auf die Tel. Nummer anrufst hebt fasst immer jemand ab und meistens ist es George. Musst dich halt auf English unterhalten.
Ride on,
-Vincent


----------



## Feanor90 (9. August 2018)

Vincenttech schrieb:


> Die order mail hat nie wirklich funktioniert... Jersys sind Out of Stock und sind wieder erhältlich wenn mehr nachfrage ist. (Hab ich so gehört, war jetzt keine verlässliche Quelle)
> Wenn du auf die Tel. Nummer anrufst hebt fasst immer jemand ab und meistens ist es George. Musst dich halt auf English unterhalten.
> Ride on,
> -Vincent



Alles Cool wenns das jetzt sein weg geht und es ne Lösung gibt fasse ich da auch wieder vertrauen. Bei den Schrauben und dem Jersey werde ich bei George dann nachfassen. Will noch irgendwer nen Jersey haben?


----------



## Vincenttech (10. August 2018)

Wäre dabei, war schon länger im Gespräch und George wollte mir bescheid geben wenn es wieder welche gibt. Falls sich was ergibt sag bescheid dann schreib ich ihn auch direkt an, wegen dem Trikot, um eins zu bestellen. Oder zwei.
Ride On,
-Vincent


----------



## Feanor90 (18. August 2018)

Feanor90 schrieb:


> Alles Cool wenns das jetzt sein weg geht und es ne Lösung gibt fasse ich da auch wieder vertrauen. Bei den Schrauben und dem Jersey werde ich bei George dann nachfassen. Will noch irgendwer nen Jersey haben?



Kurzes Update bis auf eine kurze Reaktion mit der Bitte den U-Mount mal zu messen (was ich getan habe), kam nichts mehr. Mehrere Mail blieben unbeantwortet und ans Telefon ging auch keiner. Ende vom Lied ist dass ich den U-Mount jetzt selbst bearbeitet habe und mir bei Gelegenheit selbst ein fräsen werde. Für Leute die Interesse an Antidote haben, lass es bleiben anscheinend sind die mit den paar Leuten die jetzt schon einen Rahmen haben überlastet..... Von anderen wie Nicolai (selbes Preissegment) bin ich anderes gewöhnt.


----------



## Duc851 (24. August 2018)

Kurze und präzise Fragen übers Kontaktformulare gehen gerade sehr gut!
Das sah vor ein paar Wochen noch anders aus. Über Facebook und ähnliches ist die Leitung seeeehr lang und die Antwort ist dann: "Bitte Supportanfragen via Email oder Kontaktformular".


----------



## Andy-8045 (5. Februar 2019)

Hallo an alle Carbonjack-FahrerInnen, habt ihr bei euren Bikes den Lenkwinkel verändert? Mein Hintergedanke ist (bitte nicht gleich losschimpfen), ich hätte gerne vorne ein 29er. Stören sich viele an der Optik, ich bin es aber schon öfters gefahren, jene die es wagen finden die Kombi toll - ich auch.


----------



## Duc851 (17. Februar 2019)

In welche Richtung möchtest du den Lenkwinkel ändern und warum?


----------



## Feanor90 (23. Februar 2019)

Ganz schön ruhig geworden um Antidote. Leben die Jungs noch? 

Kurze Sneak preview. Mehr Bilder gibt nächste Woche wenn fertig.






Kurze Frage hat irgendwer schon Mal die CandyRay Komponenten getestet? Oder weiß ob man die Decals passend wählen kann @Vincenttech du vlt.


----------



## michel77 (24. Februar 2019)

Zum Eloxieren des Bremssattels mussten ja die Schraubdeckel raus. Welches Werkzeug nimmt man denn dafür? Gibt es da was von Magura? Das Shimano Kurbelschraubenteil hätte die passende Form, ist aber etwas zu groß. Habe überlegt, das anzupassen oder komplett anzufertigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Feanor90 (24. Februar 2019)

michel77 schrieb:


> Zum Eloxieren des Bremssattels mussten ja die Schraubdeckel raus. Welches Werkzeug nimmt man denn dafür? Gibt es da was von Magura? Das Shimano Kurbelschraubenteil hätte die passende Form, ist aber etwas zu groß. Habe überlegt, das anzupassen oder komplett anzufertigen.


gibt kein regulares werkzeug muss man selbst bauen.


----------



## -03 (27. Mai 2019)

Projekt sogut wie fertig. Decals in Chrom Gold/lila sind schon bestellt


----------



## Simbl (27. Mai 2019)

Schaut richtig gut aus!


----------



## -03 (3. Juni 2019)

Jetzt sieht es so aus


----------



## belial901 (4. Juni 2019)

Musstest du auch gute 8 Monate auf die Bremsen warten...? 
Trickstuff leisten sich da schon was...


----------



## andi-rho (4. Juli 2019)

Hallo zusammen
Bin neu hier im Forum und möchte hier mein Problemchen mit meinem Carbonjack loswerden.
Ich bin seit 1.5 Jahren im Besitz eines Carbonjacks und voll zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Doch seid ich den Dämpfer (CaneCreek DB Air) kürzlich ausgebaut habe, ist mir an der unteren Aufnahme aufgefallen, dass sie völlig ausgeschlagen ist.
Hatte jemand schon das gleiche Problem oder ist das üblicher Verschleiss.?
Ich meine, schliesslich ist das Verbindungsstück zum Rahmen auch sphärisch gelagert und nimmt somit Winkelfehler auf. Aber dass es gleich so stark ausschlägt, hätte ich nicht erwartet...

Vielen Dank im Voraus für die Rückmeldungen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (5. Juli 2019)

Hatte mein CarbonJack leider nicht so lange. Aber da hatte ich sowas nicht. Bei mir ging der Dämpfer an der Stelle auch wirklich schwer rein so das eigentlich kaum Spiel entstehen konnte. Kann aber gut sein das sich der Rahmen in so weit verwindet das sowas auf Dauer passiert. Von den Hinterbauten fand ich bei Antidote allgemein den vom Jack am schlechtesten. Hatte den DB Inline drinne und später den DHX. Kein Vergleich zum Lifeline oder Darkmatter


----------



## Zaskarpeter (8. Juli 2019)

Es sieht so aus als ob du eine Version mit Pendellager bekommen hast. Die hatte ich auch mal kurz, ist aber Mist. Schreib den Jungs, dass es nicht funktioniert und lass dir die normale Aufnahme mit Buchse schicken, da kann dann nichts mehr zur Seite ausweichen.


----------



## andi-rho (9. Juli 2019)

Danke für eure Antworten. 
Durchstöbern des Forums hat gezeigt, dass von -N0bodY- schon ein Eintrag diesbezüglich gemacht wurde.

@Zaskarpeter; Kann es sein, dass das Pendellager nur eingepresst ist?  Dann könnte ich einfach ein entsprechendes Gleitlager einpressen und fertig ist...


----------



## -N0bodY- (9. Juli 2019)

andi-rho schrieb:


> Danke für eure Antworten.
> Durchstöbern des Forums hat gezeigt, dass von -N0bodY- schon ein Eintrag diesbezüglich gemacht wurde.



Moin, du meinst diesen und folgende Beiträge?



-N0bodY- schrieb:


> Also bei meinem schaut es wie folgt aus:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## andi-rho (9. Juli 2019)

Hallo* -N0bodY- *, ja genau diesen Eintrag, vielen Dank fürs Heraussuchen!
Mit welchem Dämpfer fährst du das CJ?


----------



## -N0bodY- (9. Juli 2019)

Momentan Steckt noch nen CCDB Air IL drinne.


----------



## Duc851 (7. September 2019)

Hat schon jemand einen Marzocchi 053 im Carbon Jack probiert? Wenn ja wie schlägt er sich? Der Hinterbau wird ja gegen Ende des Federweg progressiv und der Marzocchi hat kein allzu großes Volumen. Wird das zu progressiv oder ist das fahrbar?


----------



## joker78 (12. Januar 2020)

Servus
Mal eine Frage in die Runde, hat einer Von euch das neue Carbon Jack 29 vorbestellt?!
Per Mail geht da gar nix ?!
Was ist jetzt eigentlich mit der Firma los sind die zuverlässig ??!!
Gruß Daniel


----------



## Simbl (12. Januar 2020)

Frag doch mal bei Frameride nach. Da bekommste normal immer sofort antwort.


----------



## joker78 (12. Januar 2020)

Hab ich schon die haben auch keinen Bock mehr auf die ?! Kommt mir alles sehr Spanisch vor.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Simbl (12. Januar 2020)

Also vor ein paar Jahren hatte ich 2 direkt bei denen bestellt. War kein Problem. Aktuell kann ich aber nix dazu sagen


----------



## bobbycar (12. Januar 2020)

Habe sie grad mal angeschrieben und nach einer Order Conformation gefragt. Antwort kam angehend.


----------



## joker78 (12. Januar 2020)

Servus Antwort ist gerade gekommen,
Aber wie der Rahmen jetzt genau ausschaut, Bilder oder so ?! ??


----------



## theschlaatz (13. Januar 2020)

Antidote was Service und Preis- Leistung dazu angeht sind immer sehr kulant und zuverlässig.
Eigentlich antworten sie auch immer recht Zeitnah.

Grüße


----------



## Andy-8045 (4. Juli 2020)




----------



## Andy-8045 (4. Juli 2020)

Es ist endlich am Fertigwerden...


----------

